# off topic per chen samurai



## saraharket (8 Maggio 2007)

Per caso o per sfortuna (sarà il destino segnato dalle stelle?) mi sono imbattuta in alcuni dei tuoi commenti. Premesso che trovo discutibili le considerazioni ultronee sul tradimento e sostengo la massima espressione del favor libertartis pro tradito, vorrei aggiungere un consiglio che spero vorrai seguire: evita, se puoi, le citazioni pedisseque, i ridondanti ritornelli in cui ti cimenti a ricoprire il ruolo di neo-adepto dell'Accademia della Crusca perché se vogliamo Freud o Jung possiamo ricorrere a Wikipedia, quanto alle locuzioni grammaticali, potrai anche richiamarti a dozzine di autori, ma "molto migliore" rimane un modo di dire desueto (come usare egli valùta invece di vàluta). 
Capisco che deve essere difficile continuare a fare ricerca sottopagato alla tua età, ma non credo che la soluzione migliore (o a tuo dire "molto migliore")  sia ammorbare questo forum con saccenti esibizioni in cui il Sé è preponderante sugli argomenti trattati (trascuro il fatto che tu possa avere da qualche parte anche un Superego e un Es).
Sicura che il mio intervento possa essere accolto con il dovuto rispetto, ti saluto cordialmente.
Ad majora.


----------



## Old simo (8 Maggio 2007)

*Ma....ciao!!!!*



saraharket ha detto:


> Per caso o per sfortuna (sarà il destino segnato dalle stelle?) mi sono imbattuta in alcuni dei tuoi commenti. Premesso che trovo discutibili le considerazioni ultronee sul tradimento e sostengo la massima espressione del favor libertartis pro tradito, vorrei aggiungere un consiglio che spero vorrai seguire: evita, se puoi, le citazioni pedisseque, i ridondanti ritornelli in cui ti cimenti a ricoprire il ruolo di neo-adepto dell'Accademia della Crusca perché se vogliamo Freud o Jung possiamo ricorrere a Wikipedia, quanto alle locuzioni grammaticali, potrai anche richiamarti a dozzine di autori, ma "molto migliore" rimane un modo di dire desueto (come usare egli valùta invece di vàluta).
> Capisco che deve essere difficile continuare a fare ricerca sottopagato alla tua età, ma non credo che la soluzione migliore (o a tuo dire "molto migliore") sia ammorbare questo forum con saccenti esibizioni in cui il Sé è preponderante sugli argomenti trattati (trascuro il fatto che tu possa avere da qualche parte anche un Superego e un Es).
> Sicura che il mio intervento possa essere accolto con il dovuto rispetto, ti saluto cordialmente.
> Ad majora.


 
non ho parole!


----------



## prochen (8 Maggio 2007)

siete invidiose, eh?


----------



## Old simo (8 Maggio 2007)

*ebbene...*



prochen ha detto:


> siete invidiose, eh?


 
si! la sua cultura, i suoi modi, le sue citazioni...Lui è Lui, e io in confronto sono solo il nulla!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








(ma tu chi sei?)


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

*BENE O MALE PURCHE' SE NE PARLI*
​

Son convinta che il problema non sia Chen... il problema e' chi scrive thread e post per parlarne!!!


----------



## saraharket (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *BENE O MALE PURCHE' SE NE PARLI*
> ​
> 
> Son convinta che il problema non sia Chen... il problema e' chi scrive thread e post per parlarne!!!


Sì, in effetti è il signore incontrastato dello scibile umano, secondo solo a Dio (nel quale probabilmente non crede).
A otoko-ken-samurai raccomando la lettura di "Sofias verden" (detto anche il Mondo di Sofia). La Philo-Sofia non spiega nulla. La sua è pedanteria inutile, esibizionismo sterile di una cultura che tradisce il significato più profondo di cultura e di scienza.
Prima ancora di essere docenti, bisogna essere maestri, con la capacità di saper "trasmettere" ciò che si sa ma sopratutto ciò che non si sa.
Con l'umiltà degli eterni discenti, lo scopo rimane sempre quello di "tradere" non di tradire.


----------



## Old Airforever (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *BENE O MALE PURCHE' SE NE PARLI*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confermo: si dice che al mondo l'importante è che si parli di qualcuno. Se bene o male, non importa.
Air


----------



## omo erettus (9 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti è il signore incontrastato dello scibile umano, secondo solo a Dio (nel quale probabilmente non crede).
> A otoko-ken-samurai raccomando la lettura di "Sofias verden" (detto anche il Mondo di Sofia). La Philo-Sofia non spiega nulla. La sua è pedanteria inutile, esibizionismo sterile di una cultura che tradisce il significato più profondo di cultura e di scienza.
> Prima ancora di essere docenti, bisogna essere maestri, con la capacità di saper "trasmettere" ciò che si sa ma sopratutto ciò che non si sa.
> Con l'umiltà degli eterni discenti, lo scopo rimane sempre quello di "tradere" non di tradire.


lo scopo è quello di scopare,lodice la parola.Le altre sono sciochezze inutile perdere tutto questo tempo a farsi tutte queste domandone come fate voi con questo chen.
omo erettus


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Per caso o per sfortuna (sarà il destino segnato dalle stelle?) mi sono imbattuta in alcuni dei tuoi commenti. Premesso che trovo discutibili le considerazioni ultronee sul tradimento e sostengo la massima espressione del favor libertartis pro tradito, vorrei aggiungere un consiglio che spero vorrai seguire: evita, se puoi, le citazioni pedisseque, i ridondanti ritornelli in cui ti cimenti a ricoprire il ruolo di neo-adepto dell'Accademia della Crusca perché se vogliamo Freud o Jung possiamo ricorrere a Wikipedia, quanto alle locuzioni grammaticali, potrai anche richiamarti a dozzine di autori, ma "molto migliore" rimane un modo di dire desueto (come usare egli valùta invece di vàluta).
> Capisco che deve essere difficile continuare a fare ricerca sottopagato alla tua età, ma non credo che la soluzione migliore (o a tuo dire "molto migliore") sia ammorbare questo forum con saccenti esibizioni in cui il Sé è preponderante sugli argomenti trattati (trascuro il fatto che tu possa avere da qualche parte anche un Superego e un Es).
> Sicura che il mio intervento possa essere accolto con il dovuto rispetto, ti saluto cordialmente.
> Ad majora.


…carissima e *ignorantissima* amica… tanto per non smentirmi… tanto per confermare, ulteriormente, il mio ruolo di devoto adepto dell’_Accademia della Crusca_… ti sbatto in faccia… o se preferisci… sui denti… quanto segue… direttamente dall’Accademia… studia… cerca di capire… sforzati… impegnati… e se ancora non capisci… vieni da me… pregami in ginocchio… implorami… supplicami… impetrami… invocami… e io ti spiegherò… farò discendere su di te… sulla tua abissale ignoranza… la luce accecante della conoscenza… del sapere… della cognizione…

Le forme _molto maggiore_, _molto migliore _ecc. sono da considerarsi scorrette *solo* nei casi in cui i comparativi sintetici (_maggiore_, _migliore_, ecc.) siano usati come superlativi relativi (in frasi del tipo _il maggiore di tutti_, _il maggiore tra i miei figli_, ecc.) mentre se svolgono la loro normale funzione di comparativi di maggioranza, corrispondenti quindi alle forme analitiche _più grande_, _più buono_ possono *tranquillamente* essere preceduti da un quantificatore (più tradizionalmente chiamato avverbio di quantità) tipo _molto_, _poco_, ecc. Frasi del tipo _io sono molto più grande di Marco_, _il secondo film è molto più bello del primo_ risultano del tutto corrette: se in queste frasi il comparativo in forma analitica viene sostituito con le corrispondenti forme sintetiche _maggiore_, _migliore _avremo le frasi _*io sono*__ *molto maggiore di Marco,*_* il secondo film è molto migliore del primo*. Naturalmente le cose cambiano se l'avverbio di quantità è a sua volta modificato nella sua forma comparativa (i famigerati _più migliore_, _più maggiore_, ecc.), visto che la gradazione di comparazione è già contemplata nell'aggettivo e l'aggiunta del _più_ è ridondante (sarebbe come dire _più più buono_, o _più più grande_).​​_*A cura di Raffaella Setti*__
*Redazione Consulenza Linguistica
Accademia della Crusca*_​​​_…__eccoti sistemata… servizio completo… barba e capelli… hi, hi, hi… amica mia… per quanto riguarda il resto del tuo puerile e pietoso scritto… quisquilie… sciocchezze… scempiaggini… balordaggini… bestialità… asinate… stolidezze… grullerie… imbecillità…_

_…senti, *Miss Ignoranza*__… dimmi… dove avrei citato Freud e Jung?... Citazioni ne ho fatte… ma per lo più citando G. A. Kelly… che tu, ovviamente, non conosci…_

_…un’ultima cosa… così, tanto per discutere… io e la tua… *ignoranza*… dimmi, cosa c’entra il *Sé *con il *Super-ego* e l’*Es*?... hi, hi, hi… che c’entrano le tre istanze freudiane (Io, Es e Super-io) con il *Sé*?... Ti prego, spiegalo a me e a tutto il movimento psicoanalitico mondiale… aspetta… ho capito!... tu sei una di quelle imbecilli, convinte che l’*Io* sia il *Sé*… hi, hi, hi… prego, si riprenda il libretto e ritorni tra *tre* appelli… oppure, le rifilo un bel 18… perfettamente in media… immagino…_

_…quando vuoi… amica mia… sono qui… ma devi studiare di più… devi stare attenta a quello che scrivi… io non sono come quei ragazzetti “ignorantelli__” che frequenti… con la quinta elementare… io non scherzo… hi, hi, hi… come vedi… se mi sveglio con la luna storta… ti metto alla gogna… pubblicamente… ti espongo al pubblico ludibrio… ti trasformo in uno zimbello da forum… insomma, sento per te, accanto all’amicizia, un penoso imbarazzo…_

_…amica mia… ti voglio bene… un abbraccio.         _


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Per caso o per sfortuna (sarà il destino segnato dalle stelle?) mi sono imbattuta in alcuni dei tuoi commenti. Premesso che trovo discutibili le considerazioni ultronee sul tradimento e sostengo la massima espressione del *favor libertartis* pro tradito, vorrei aggiungere un consiglio che spero vorrai seguire: evita, se puoi, le citazioni pedisseque, i ridondanti ritornelli in cui ti cimenti a ricoprire il ruolo di neo-adepto dell'Accademia della Crusca perché se vogliamo Freud o Jung possiamo ricorrere a Wikipedia, quanto alle locuzioni grammaticali, potrai anche richiamarti a dozzine di autori, ma "molto migliore" rimane un modo di dire desueto (come usare egli valùta invece di vàluta).
> Capisco che deve essere difficile continuare a fare ricerca sottopagato alla tua età, ma non credo che la soluzione migliore (o a tuo dire "molto migliore") sia ammorbare questo forum con saccenti esibizioni in cui il Sé è preponderante sugli argomenti trattati (trascuro il fatto che tu possa avere da qualche parte anche un Superego e un Es).
> Sicura che il mio intervento possa essere accolto con il dovuto rispetto, ti saluto cordialmente.
> Ad majora.


...un'ultimissima cosa... volevi scrivere "*favor libertatis*" vero?... togli quella "r"... ringrazio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Sì, in effetti è il signore incontrastato dello scibile umano, secondo solo a Dio (nel quale probabilmente non crede).
> A otoko-ken-samurai raccomando la lettura di "Sofias verden" (detto anche il Mondo di Sofia). La Philo-Sofia non spiega nulla. La sua è pedanteria inutile, esibizionismo sterile di una cultura che tradisce il significato più profondo di cultura e di scienza.
> Prima ancora di essere docenti, bisogna essere maestri, con la capacità di saper "trasmettere" ciò che si sa ma sopratutto ciò che non si sa.
> Con l'umiltà degli eterni discenti, lo scopo rimane sempre quello di "tradere" non di tradire.


...ti senti INFERIORE, vero?... hi, hi, hi... hai paura di me, vero?... la senti quella vocina?... ascoltala... ti sta sussurrando di non esagerare con un Samurai... oppure... hai visto che ti succede?... vieni umiliata... mortificata... avvilita... 

...lascia perdere... non sei all'altezza... non cercare rogne... hi, hi, hi... 

...la Filosofia non "_spiega_" nulla?... hi, hi, hi... che tragedia di donna che sei!... anche gli asini sanno che nulla "_spiega_" nulla... nè scienza... nè filosofia... nè teologia... inutile _"spiegarti"_ cosa intendo... non ne ho voglia... e non capiresti... hi, hi, hi...

...ti voglio bene... amica mia...un bacione.


----------



## saraharket (9 Maggio 2007)

Parrebbe inutile interloquire con uno che mi corregge un errore di battitura (unico, tra l'altro). - Ma che bravo!!! Hai inforcato gli occhiali stile fondo di bottiglia???? Quanto alle mie discussioni su Io, super-Io e Es se ti fosse capitato di leggere e comprendere il Peer Gynt di Ibsen, cosa che tu non fai, perché ti limiti a scartabellare un volume in cerca di qualche frase d'effetto,  saresti arrivato a cogliere la sottile ironia del mio dire.
Tornando ai tuoi accrescitivi Molto migliore e via dicendo, mi puoi trascrivere anche tutto il Devoto o lo Zingarelli, li definisco semplicemente tautologici.
Prima di dare di ignorante a un interlocutore che neppure conosci, fermati a un approfondito e curioso sguardo interlineare.
Scoprirai così che se magari capita per sbaglio di digitare una consonante in più in "libertatis", può anche succedere che la scrivende abbia inserito dei riferimenti che avrebbe gradito fossero colti e che la tua totale, ottusa cecità ha completamente trascurato lasciandosi attrarre da banali quisquilie.
Qui, tesoro, a "deficere" sei tu. Per quella assoluta e incolmabile mancanza di buon senso che ti fa parlare come l'enciclopedia Britannica, ma appunto, ti fa solo parlare.
Si sente che la disciplina non è stata digerita, ne è maturata o tanto meno ha dato frutto.
Concludo con l'osservazione che di solito l'onomatopea che riproduce la risata è ahaha. Hi hi sa di raglio di un asino.
Infine, giusto perché tu la smetta di fare la ruota come un pavone, prendi atto che non sei l'unico sul pianeta ad avere due diplomi di laurea. C'è anche chi è riuscito a fare meglio di te. 
Intelligentibus pauca.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*Benvenuta Sara*

Invitiamo la nostra amica Sara a non escluderci dal privilegio di diventare anche per noi  una  interlocutrice.​ 








***********​ 
_"Quel che ci rende insopportabile la vanità degli altri , è il fatto che offenda la nostra."_​ 
La Rochefoucauld​


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Parrebbe inutile interloquire con uno che mi corregge un errore di battitura (unico, tra l'altro). - Ma che bravo!!! Hai inforcato gli occhiali stile fondo di bottiglia???? Quanto alle mie discussioni su Io, super-Io e Es se ti fosse capitato di leggere e comprendere il Peer Gynt di Ibsen, cosa che tu non fai, perché ti limiti a scartabellare un volume in cerca di qualche frase d'effetto, saresti arrivato a cogliere la sottile ironia del mio dire.
> Tornando ai tuoi accrescitivi Molto migliore e via dicendo, mi puoi trascrivere anche tutto il Devoto o lo Zingarelli, li definisco semplicemente tautologici.
> Prima di dare *di ignorante* a un interlocutore che neppure conosci, fermati a un approfondito e curioso sguardo interlineare.
> Scoprirai così che se magari capita per sbaglio di digitare una consonante in più in "libertatis", può anche succedere che la scrivende abbia inserito dei riferimenti che avrebbe gradito fossero colti e che la tua totale, ottusa cecità ha completamente trascurato lasciandosi attrarre da banali quisquilie.
> ...


...buon giorno... amica mia... ti sento leggermente "_incazzata_"... calmati... respira... vedi, si scrive "_dell'ignorante_" e non "_di ignorante_"... si scrive "_nè_" e non "_ne_"... dettagli, vero?... ma solo per te... tautologie?... no, amica mia, lingua italiana... il Peer Gynt di Ibsen?... letto più volte... tra l'altro, sono diplomato al conservatorio e quindi... conosco perfettamente anche il lavoro dell'amico Edvard Grieg... lo suono al pianoforte...

...senti, io delle lauree me ne frego... io sono io... non le mie lauree... o i miei diplomi... che me ne frega?... insomma, il mio "Sè" è un po' più grande delle mie lauree... comprendi?... vedi, io, qui nel forum, non ho mai attaccato nessuno senza motivo... come hai fatto tu... io mi difendo... questo sì... ma riconosco il valore delle persone... vedi, qui c'è una ragazza che ha un'intelligenza cristallina... si chiama Bruja... leggi bene quello che scrive... e ci troverai intelligenza, grazia ed eleganza... da vendere... per quanto riguarda te... amica mia... non provo alcun astio nei tuoi confronti... ci mancherebbe!... anzi, io ti voglio bene...


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

*ooooooooooh!!!*










  SIGNORI E SIGNORE INCHINIAMOCI A COTANTA SAPIENZA..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ABBIAMO DUE SUPER DOTTI.........PLURI LAUREATI..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E ABBIAMO ANCHE TROVATO CHI HA DATO IL "PAGOTTO"  A LUI:

L'ENCICLOPEDICO
L'ONTOLOGICO
L'IRRAGGIUNGIBILE
L'INAFFERRABILE
L'UNICO
"ER PIù"

CHENSAMURAI  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E ADESSO??????? COSA SUCCEDERA' ???????    

	
	
		
		
	


	




  PREVEDO












 SCONTRI ALL'ULTIMO SANGUE...... 
LA GARA A CHI NE SA DI PIU'.........FINO A CHE......UNO DEI DUE  

	
	
		
		
	


	




NON SI INCAZZERA' E DISTRUGGERA' IL COMPUTER, LIBERANDO I POVERI COMUNI
MORTALI DA COTANTO SFOGGIO.......





CIAO TESSSSSSSORI!


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*cento vetrine*

vabbè..ma qui tutti si vogliono bbbeene ma a me chi me ne vuole...solo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    lui?


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

*Micia*

TI VOGLIO BENE...AMICA MIA...


----------



## procultura (9 Maggio 2007)

quel che accade in questo forum corrisponde a quello che sta accadendo nella società italiana: chi sa è sbeffeggiato, deriso, boicottato, ritenuto folle da una maggioranza imbarbarita che alla cultura non annette alcun valore, avendo come valori assoluti veline, calciatori e simona ventura.


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*Sfigatta*



sfigatta ha detto:


> TI VOGLIO BENE...AMICA MIA...


 



















   volemose ben' cara amica....

e facciamoci pure sto balletto


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> quel che accade in questo forum corrisponde a quello che sta accadendo nella società italiana: chi sa è sbeffeggiato, deriso, boicottato, ritenuto folle da una maggioranza imbarbarita che alla cultura non annette alcun valore, avendo come valori assoluti veline, calciatori e simona ventura.


...sante parole... sante parole...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> SIGNORI E SIGNORE INCHINIAMOCI A COTANTA SAPIENZA.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sfigatta... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> quel che accade in questo forum corrisponde a quello che sta accadendo nella società italiana: chi sa è sbeffeggiato, deriso, boicottato, ritenuto folle da una maggioranza imbarbarita che alla cultura non annette alcun valore, avendo come valori assoluti veline, calciatori e simona ventura.


ED ECCO A VOI CHENSAMURAI SOTTO ALTRO NICK


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ED ECCO A VOI CHENSAMURAI SOTTO ALTRO NICK


...se lo dici tu!... parola di sfigata... scusa, di sfigatta... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

QUA' DI SFIGATO CE N'E' UNO SOLO


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> *QUA'* DI SFIGATO CE N'E' UNO SOLO


...il quale, sapendo scrivere... non essendo un ignorante e cafone patentato... e avendo, per giunta,  frequentato l'asilo, avrebbe canticchiato il seguente ritornello:

"...su QUI e QUA...l'ACCENTO NON VA"...​...amica mia sfigata... lascia perdere... non sai nemmeno scrivere... torna all'asilo... hi, hi, hi... ignorante...​


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

mio nonno diceva da buon cristiano PORGI L'ALTRA GUANCIA 

	
	
		
		
	


	





io da atea ti dico 

	
	
		
		
	


	






CHEN SAMURAI VA' A CIAPAL IN DEL CU'...........

cosa ne pensi in questo contesto dell'accento sulla u??????????


----------



## procultura (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mio nonno diceva da buon cristiano PORGI L'ALTRA GUANCIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non è un accento ... e smettila di essere pure arrogante, perché proprio non te lo puoi permettere.


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> mio nonno diceva da buon cristiano PORGI L'ALTRA GUANCIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...chiediti, invece, cosa possono pensare le persone intelligenti, colte ed educate, eleganti e raffinate, delle volgarità che scrivi... ricorda il ritornello, amica mia, "_su qui e qua..._ _l'accento non va_"... hi, hi, hi... impara la buona educazione... studia... e poi torna da me... forse ti ricevo...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> non è un accento ... e smettila di essere pure arrogante, perché proprio non te lo puoi permettere.


...amico mio... se ne hai voglia, spiega tu alla sfigata, la differenza tra accento e apostrofo di elisione... a me, fa un po' schifo...


----------



## procultura (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ED ECCO A VOI CHENSAMURAI SOTTO ALTRO NICK


non è chensamurai "sotto un altro nick", è proprio un'altra persona, ti sembra incredibile vero? ti sembra incredibile udire un'altra voce fuori dal branco.
ma continua a sollazzarti con le tue convinzioni: fa bene alla pelle ...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*Proto*



procultura ha detto:


> quel che accade in questo forum corrisponde a quello che sta accadendo nella società italiana: chi sa è sbeffeggiato, deriso, boicottato, ritenuto folle da una maggioranza imbarbarita che alla cultura non annette alcun valore, avendo come valori assoluti veline, calciatori e simona ventura.


 

 credo che ad aver sostituito i valori in italia come nell'intero pianeta  sia stata anche e soprattutto   la  Televisione e chi la governa innanzi tutto ( gli interessi economici )

"E'" tutto cio' che passa attraverso di lei, prende realtà solo quello che passa attraverso quel tubo catodico.., la realtà , il costume, il gusto il pensiero, l'opinione, l'educazione...tutto è governato attraverso il suo assoluto controllo.

Se non ci fosse quel monitor una Ventura chi sarebbe?
e la velina...e con loro tutto cio' che si ritiene erroneamente perfettamente  INUTILE, e che invece è STRUMENTALE piu' di quanto non si immagini...

Questa  nostra  è piccola realtà virtuale credo che sia  come un microcosmo fatto di  di piccole miserie del quotidiano o di dinamiche consuete anche nel  reale...è anche questa una rappresentazione della realtà, come puo' esserlo un mercato...ognuno si adatta dove piu' gli piace...


----------



## Old Angel (9 Maggio 2007)

Non sarebbe male un bella pizza da concludere con una bella rissa


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non sarebbe male un bella pizza da concludere con una bella rissa
























   ... pero' si finisce ad arma bianca


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

ho scritto di proposito quà con l'accento.......ma tu ovviamente non ci sei arrivato ho scritto di proposito anche che era un accento quello sulla u, ma *TU sfigato* non puoi capire!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*sei troppo pieno di te stesso e impegnato a trovare l'errore altrui per arrivarci e per avere un pochino di umorismo...*

Chen sarai anche colto e forse intelligente

ma per essere educato raffinato ed elegante devi ripartire dall'asilo....dove tutti abbiamo imparato i ritornelli ..........

ti consiglio anche una maestra di sostegno........hi... hi... hi... hi.. hi..


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... pero' si finisce ad arma bianca


..o a bicchiarate sui denti


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> non è chensamurai "sotto un altro nick", è proprio un'altra persona, ti sembra incredibile vero? ti sembra incredibile udire un'altra voce fuori dal branco.
> ma continua a sollazzarti con le tue convinzioni: fa bene alla pelle ...


e.....sempre mio nonno aveva tre palle e tutti ci giocavano a flipper


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ..o a bicchiarate sui denti


e mamma mia...che truculenza.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tutti il sangue che sckizza..che sckifo...

ma la manica di botte ..quella classica non si usa piu'


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

Angel ha detto:


> Non sarebbe male un bella pizza da concludere con una bella rissa


con te, moltimodi e la iena verrei volentieri a mangiare una pizza


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

*opsssssssss*

voglio anche la Micia


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*ti sei salvata per un pelo*



sfigatta ha detto:


> voglio anche la Micia


..sennò erano 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















  smack.


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> credo che ad aver sostituito i valori in italia come nell'intero pianeta sia stata anche e soprattutto la Televisione e chi la governa innanzi tutto ( gli interessi economici )
> 
> *"E'" tutto cio' che passa attraverso di lei, prende realtà solo quello che passa attraverso quel tubo catodico.., la realtà , il costume, il gusto il pensiero, l'opinione, l'educazione...tutto è governato attraverso il suo assoluto controllo.*
> 
> ...


...amica mia... quello che scrivi, lo sosteneva il grande Pier Paolo Pasolini qualche anno fa... voce intelligente e acuta... come pochi... un abbraccio.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ..o a bicchiarate sui denti












   No peggio tavoli sui denti e sedie sulla schiena 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma senza la classica scena del rompere il collo della bottiglia per minacciare manco mi scomodo


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... quello che scrivi, lo sosteneva il grande Pier Paolo Pasolini qualche anno fa... voce intelligente e acuta... come pochi... un abbraccio.


 
quello che ho scritto credo che  prima di Pasolini lo abbia scritto Popper....e non mi fare apparire quella che non sono e che non voglio apparire...;-)


----------



## procultura (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quello che scrivo prima di Pasolini  credo lo abbia scritto Popper....e non mi fare apparire quella che non sono e che non voglio apparire...


Popper prima di Pasolini?? ahahah ...

p.s. non avere inutili preoccupazioni, infatti non appari nulla


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ho scritto di proposito quà con l'accento.......ma tu ovviamente non ci sei arrivato ho scritto di proposito anche che era un accento quello sulla u, ma *TU sfigato* non puoi capire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...sì, sì... l'hai fatto di proposito... sì, sì... certamente... immagino che, di proposito, in quello che hai scritto ora, tu abbia omesso le virgole... e i punti... vedi, la struttura sintattica di quello che hai scritto, fa semplicemente vomitare... mi fai pena...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*MM*



Lettrice ha detto:


> No peggio tavoli sui denti e sedie sulla schiena
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imparariamo da questa Iena doc

la sedia è a portata di mano e quindi bella maneggevole..leggera...si scaraventa con facilità...

il tavolino invece...eh..il tavolino invece? ohibo' 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Iena come fai a lanciarlo sui denti?


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> imparariamo da questa Iena doc
> 
> la sedia è a portata di mano e quindi bella maneggevole..leggera...si scaraventa con facilità...
> 
> ...


Se Maometto non va alla montagna... i denti andranno a sbattere sul tavolino  

	
	
		
		
	


	













































La tecnica e' semplice e prende l'avversario di sorpresa... lo acchiappi alla nuca e velocente abbassi la testa sul tavolino... vien meglio se l'avversario e' seduto


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...sì, sì... l'hai fatto di proposito... sì, sì... certamente... immagino che, di proposito, in quello che hai scritto ora, tu abbia omesso le virgole... e i punti... vedi, la struttura sintattica di quello che hai scritto, fa semplicemente vomitare... mi fai pena...


ripeto......quà, chi è penoso, sei solo tu!!!!!!!!!! 




 

ora basta, non ti risponderò più perchè sono stanca... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    MI ANNOI...


----------



## Old sfigatta (9 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> Popper prima di Pasolini?? ahahah ...
> 
> p.s. non avere inutili preoccupazioni, infatti non appari nulla


 
Micia ce lo mandi tu o ci penso io?????


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e mamma mia...che truculenza..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma si confonde con la salsa della pizza


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> Popper prima di Pasolini?? ahahah ...
> 
> p.s. non avere inutili preoccupazioni, infatti non appari nulla


...amico mio... ma sei peggio di me?... pensavo di essere io la belva del forum!... ma nemmeno tu scherzi!... è chiaro che è stato Pasolini e solo dopo...l'amico Karl... tra l'altro, in un contesto molto diverso e partendo da presupposti diversi... però... insomma... è perdonabile...


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> con te, moltimodi e la iena verrei volentieri a mangiare una pizza


Se passi a Cagliari quando c'è pure il canide, si organizza


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> Micia ce lo mandi tu o ci penso io?????


 
Tesora, lui "è" nella misura in cui noi lo assecondiamo.


un bacio Gatta.


----------



## procultura (9 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Tesora, lui "è" nella misura in cui noi lo assecondiamo.
> 
> 
> un bacio Gatta.


e tu quando e cosa "sei"? dentro o fuori di questo forum?


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> e tu quando e cosa "sei"? dentro o fuori di questo forum?


Proto, non lo so..chiedilo a quella che mi ha inventato.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se passi a Cagliari quando c'è pure il canide, si organizza


Il canide arriva a Giugno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... tutti al mare... tutti al mare... a ballare l'alligalli... o no aspetta... a mostrar le chiappe chiare


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

Dice questa Sara: "se vogliamo Freud e Jung possiamo ricorrere a wikipedia"





chensamurai ha detto:


> …
> 
> _…senti, *Miss Ignoranza*__… dimmi… dove avrei citato Freud e Jung?... Citazioni ne ho fatte… ma per lo più citando G. A. Kelly… che tu, ovviamente, non conosci…_


 
Chen... è ora che tu capisca che l'ironia non si racchiude nel tuo singhiozzare in ogni post "hihihihi", l'ironia è altro. Se tutti questi anni di studio non ti sono serviti a capire, che questa Sara ti sta prendendo per i fondelli, e ti sta dicendo "se vogliamo pillole di filosofia o psicologia le cerchiamo sull'enciclopedia", davvero viva l'ignoranza.
Dovresti calmarti sai?! perchè chiunque sia questa persona ha un'arma in più di te: non si gonfia come un tacchino ragliando e delirando ("implorami.. vieni da me.. e io ti insegnerò" 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ) ironizza in maniera..ooooohhh simpatica! 
impara amico mio.. impara.. ti voglio bene.. prova ad espanderti, sei limitato lo vedi?!


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il canide arriva a Giugno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A giugno? Allora devo già prenotare 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  seeee...le mie sono già nere...quest'anno per la prima volta in vita mia ho fatto il bagno a gennaio


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Dice questa Sara: "se vogliamo Freud e Jung possiamo ricorrere a wikipedia"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...tutto quello che ti pare... amica mia... osservo solamente... e lo faccio, seduto in disparte, limandomi le unghie... per dirla con il grande James Joyce... che si scrive "_dell'ignorante_" e non "_di ignorante_"... e si scrive "_nè_" e non "_ne_"... lo so, lo so... è lingua italiana... non è ironia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

sfigatta ha detto:


> ripeto......quà, chi è penoso, sei solo tu!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...metti le virgole... analfabeta...


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...tutto quello che ti pare... amica mia... osservo solamente... e lo faccio, seduto in disparte, limandomi le unghie... per dirla con il grande James Joyce... che si scrive "_dell'ignorante_" e non "_di ignorante_"... e si scrive "_nè_" e non "_ne_"... lo so, lo so... è lingua italiana... non è ironia... hi, hi, hi...


 
osservi seduto in disparte?! ma quando mai?!!!
ma se stai ringhiando come una belva, e se hai perso completamente la testa già nella prima risposta che hai dato!
suvvia Chen.. ammettili i tuoi limiti, solo così potrai cercare di superarli ed espanderti.. amico mio.


ps= Miciaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hai la casella di messaggi piena!! cancella qualcosa se puoi che devo mandarti un messaggio privato!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A giugno? Allora devo già prenotare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maledetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... io son cadavere... che prenoti... andiamo al ristorante di una guppai ... a bere e bestemmiare come Templari


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2007)

*Nute*



Otella82 ha detto:


> osservi seduto in disparte?! ma quando mai?!!!
> ma se stai ringhiando come una belva, e se hai perso completamente la testa già nella prima risposta che hai dato!
> suvvia Chen.. ammettili i tuoi limiti, solo così potrai cercare di superarli ed espanderti.. amico mio.
> 
> ...


fatto mia cara.


----------



## Fedifrago (9 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ps= Miciaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hai la casella di messaggi piena!! cancella qualcosa se puoi che devo mandarti un messaggio privato!


 
Irisssssssssss.... idem!!!


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*procultura*



procultura ha detto:


> quel che accade in questo forum corrisponde a quello che sta accadendo nella società italiana: chi sa è sbeffeggiato, deriso, boicottato, ritenuto folle da una maggioranza imbarbarita che alla cultura non annette alcun valore, avendo come valori assoluti veline, calciatori e simona ventura.


 
Il mio vero timore non sono i battistrada, i maestri, per negativi che possano apparire, ma l'eventuale proselitismo....  Gesù è stato ovviamente la felice eccezione!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> osservi seduto in disparte?! ma quando mai?!!!
> ma se stai ringhiando come una belva, e se hai perso completamente la testa già nella prima risposta che hai dato!
> suvvia Chen.. ammettili i tuoi limiti, solo così potrai cercare di superarli ed espanderti.. amico mio.
> 
> ...


...hi, hi, hi...Otella, amica mia... ma quale belva... ma quale accanimento... ho semplicemente risposto "a tono"... ad una signora che ha fatto affermazioni precise... sulla grammatica... confondendo, poi, il Sè con l'Io... compiendo, nella risposta successiva, evidenti e puerili errori grammaticali... tutto qui... mai, ho affermato di non avere limiti... ci mancherebbe... anche l'universo ha dei limiti... vedi, Otella mia, se volessi, proprio ora, potrei farti notare delle cose che hai scritto... evidenti strafalcioni grammaticali... dimostrerebbero che, pur avendo io dei limiti, non sono tuttavia così prossimi come i tuoi... capisci?... Otella, amica mia... lo sai... ti voglio bene... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...hi, hi, hi...Otella, amica mia... ma quale belva... ma quale accanimento... ho semplicemente risposto "a tono"... ad una signora che ha fatto affermazioni precise... sulla grammatica... confondendo, poi, il Sè con l'Io... compiendo, nella risposta successiva, evidenti e puerili errori grammaticali... tutto qui... mai, ho affermato di non avere limiti... ci mancherebbe... anche l'universo ha dei limiti... vedi, Otella mia, se volessi, proprio ora, potrei farti notare delle cose che hai scritto... evidenti strafalcioni grammaticali... dimostrerebbero che, pur avendo io dei limiti, non sono tuttavia così prossimi come i tuoi... capisci?... Otella, amica mia... lo sai... ti voglio bene... hi, hi, hi...


 
sai cosa dimostrerebbero?!
solo questo: che mi piace esprimermi, mi piace dare nei contenuti (hai presente quelli che tu salti sempre preferendo, quando sei in evidente difficoltà, attaccarti agli errori di battitura?) mi piace confrontarmi. di stare a scegliere l'accento di "perché".. sì posso farlo, ma credo nell'intelligenza di chi mi legge, che non andrà in crisi per un accento, di stare a rileggere ogni post 4 volte per vedere se le mie dita si sono intrecciate sulla tastiera.. sì posso farlo.. ma solo che l'unico che si attaccherà a certe cose sei tu, che dimostri il tuo essere davvero puerile anche in questa occasione.
ps= non ti sforzare, che la signora ti ha fatto saltare i nervi si vede (aaah pregami idolatrami, e io ti insegnerò uuuuh!), ed è davvero divertente.

ps= fammi rispondere dal tuo alterego procultura se vuoi.. uno che riesce a scrivere un Thread ea passare la mattinata a rispondersi da solo perchè gli altri utenti lo ignorano è capacissimo di crearsi un doppio nick. auguri.


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Maledetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Col caldo che farà a giugno, in un paio di giorni risorgerai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...basta che l'avvisi prima, sennò ci caccia


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Col caldo che farà a giugno, in un paio di giorni risorgerai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No impossibile... non mi ha mai cacciata in 15 anni di frequentazioni... (compreso un capodanno in cui feci un televisore al padre e slinguai Grauso)... non lo farebbe mai ora che sono piu' posata


----------



## Nobody (9 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No impossibile... non mi ha mai cacciata in 15 anni di frequentazioni... (*compreso un capodanno in cui feci un televisore al padre e slinguai Grauso).*.. non lo farebbe mai ora che sono piu' posata


ahahahahahahaahahahahah te sei folle, per un attimo dimenticavo la tua natura iena   

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Ok allora non ho nulla da temere! A tanto non arriverei mai


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> sai cosa dimostrerebbero?!
> solo questo: che mi piace esprimermi, mi piace dare nei contenuti (hai presente quelli che tu salti sempre preferendo, quando sei in evidente difficoltà, attaccarti agli errori di battitura?) mi piace confrontarmi. di stare a scegliere l'accento di "perché".. sì posso farlo, ma credo nell'intelligenza di chi mi legge, che non andrà in crisi per un accento, di stare a rileggere ogni post 4 volte per vedere se le mie dita si sono intrecciate sulla tastiera.. sì posso farlo.. ma solo che l'unico che si attaccherà a certe cose sei tu, che dimostri il tuo essere davvero puerile anche in questa occasione.
> ps= non ti sforzare, che la signora ti ha fatto saltare i nervi si vede (aaah pregami idolatrami, e io ti insegnerò uuuuh!), ed è davvero divertente.
> 
> ps= fammi rispondere dal tuo alterego procultura se vuoi.. uno che riesce a scrivere un Thread ea passare la mattinata a rispondersi da solo perchè gli altri utenti lo ignorano è capacissimo di crearsi un doppio nick. auguri.


… ma che stai blaterando, Otella mia?... ululi alla luna?... Sai cosa mi incuriosisce veramente?... L’effetto che ho su di te… vedi, tu, forse, non te ne sei ancora resa conto ma… io ti piaccio da morire… tu, Otella mia, ti stai innamorando di me… vero?... il tuo “transfert” lo “vedo” molto chiaramente… io, in questo momento, sono libero… come il gabbiano Jonathan Livingstone… e non ho preclusioni verso nessuna… l’unico limite è quello dell’intelligenza e della cultura… su questo non transigo… mi piacciono le donne colte ed intelligenti… sono piuttosto esigente… se vuoi, possiamo conoscerci meglio… tu, Otella mia, mi ami...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il mio vero timore non sono i battistrada, i maestri, per negativi che possano apparire, ma l'eventuale proselitismo.... Gesù è stato ovviamente la felice eccezione!
> Bruja


...hi, hi, hi... mia cara... dubito che colgano la finezza del tuo sublime ragionamento... hi, hi, hi... sei fortissima...


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> … ma che stai blaterando, Otella mia?... ululi alla luna?... Sai cosa mi incuriosisce veramente?... L’effetto che ho su di te… vedi, tu, forse, non te ne sei ancora resa conto ma… io ti piaccio da morire… tu, Otella mia, ti stai innamorando di me… vero?... il tuo “transfert” lo “vedo” molto chiaramente… io, in questo momento, sono libero… come il gabbiano Jonathan Livingstone… e non ho preclusioni verso nessuna… l’unico limite è quello dell’intelligenza e della cultura… su questo non transigo… mi piacciono le donne colte ed intelligenti… sono piuttosto esigente… se vuoi, possiamo conoscerci meglio… tu, Otella mia, mi ami...


 
Toc Toc?! c'è nessuno in casa?!
Chen.. suvvia dai.. non ti aspetti una risposta seria vero?! vero?! naaaaaaaaa che non te l'aspetti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps= potrei dirti anche, volendo, che tu non mi conosci nemmeno.. è una proiezione.. stai parlando di te.. però... no dai fa ridere pure al contrario 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Cheeeeeeeeeeeeeen lo so che non ti è piaciuto quello che ho scritto e che sei rimasto come una pera, ma se non sai che scrivere parla del tempo! di riconoscere la superficialità con la quale ti rapporti agli altri non te lo chiedo, è al di là dei tuoi limiti.


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Toc Toc?! c'è nessuno in casa?!
> Chen.. suvvia dai.. non ti aspetti una risposta seria vero?! vero?! naaaaaaaaa che non te l'aspetti...
> 
> 
> ...


...senti, Otella mia... guarda che io non sto scherzando... anzi, penso che, magari, potrei stare molto bene in tua compagnia... perché escludi a priori questa possibilità?... a me sei molto simpatica... ti riconosco molte qualità intellettuali... e sai essere divertente... quando non cerchi inutili forzature... io ci sono... alcune cose di me le sai già... se vuoi, posso scrivertene delle altre... a proposito... è uscito il mio nuovo libro... una fatica pazzesca... mi piacerebbe che tu lo leggessi... ma perché ciò avvenga... dovrei rivelare la mia identità... e questo, ora, non posso farlo...

...l'unica delusione che mi hai dato... è stata quella di aver scritto, pubblicamente, le cose che ti ho inviato privatamente... vedi, Otella mia, non devi farlo mai... anch'io ho ricevuto delle lettere... in privato... nelle quali mi sono state riferite delle cose, ma... nemmeno sotto tortura le rivelerei... capisci?... è una questione di stile... di orgoglio personale... di autostima... tu ne hai poca, vero?... Otella mia... tu hai pochissima autostima, vero?... comunque, non voglio infierire ulteriormente... ti perdono... e, se vuoi, ci possiamo anche conoscere...


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Ma che stile puoi mai pensar di avere?Penso a te come ad uno povero sfigato,compatito,e solo,...sbeffeggiato e denigrato nella vita di tutti i giorni,ammesso che tu ne abbia una....!!!!Credimi ho pena per la tua idiozia,sei ridicolo e neanche te ne accorgi!!!!Al posto tuo lascerei perdere,hai fatto le tue sparate idiote...adesso vattene,cerca di far calare il sipario su te con un minimo dignità!!!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> *e si scrive "nè" e non "ne"...* lo so, lo so... è lingua italiana... non è ironia... hi, hi, hi...


Sai cosa c'è di peggio di un ignorante? Un ignorante inconsapevole. 
Correggi l'amica Sarah per il ne senza accento dicendole che la corretta forma è il "nè". Ti propongo di cercare su un qualsiasi manuale di dignità consona alla tua cultura cosa si intende per accento acuto ed accento grave. Più che nè, carissimo, dovresti scrivere *né*.

Per il resto, concordo con Procultura. La cultura (o comunque quella cultura che si presume di avere) va professata con umiltà.


----------



## leone (9 Maggio 2007)

Domanda:ma se tutti come già fatto da me in precedenza evitassimo di rispondere o replicare a quest'imbecille non se ne gioverebbe tutto il forum e tutti noi?Scrive sempre le stesse cose...mi annoia mortalmente,un continuo profferir di cazzate inutili!!!


----------



## saraharket (9 Maggio 2007)

E il tuo nuovo libro sarebbe? ODE A TE STESSO???
Vedo che passi molto tempo attaccato al pc e ti vanti, al solito, come solo gli sbruffoni e i leccapiedi sono usi. A differenza del tempo che sprechi a riempire l'etere di inutili pomposità, c'è anche chi deve lavorare. Porca miseria, mi è saltato un accento... chiamiamolo ipercorrettismo. Ti faccio, comunque , notare, che almeno, per quanto mi riguarda, riconosco la differenza fra accenti gravi e acuti, cosa che tu sembri completamente ignorare e che "né" segue le leggi di "perché" e non di "cioè".... professore (cosa faccio, aggiungo hi... hi...)
Letto il Peer Gynt??? Davvero??? Perché in quel dramma Ibsen opera un mirabile raffronto tra l'ultimo dei grandi esistenzialisti, Hegel, e il primo degli esistenzialisti contemporanei, Kierkegaard. Non voglio scocciare gli utenti raccontandoti per filo e per segno come si svolge il principio filosofico ibseniano di ascendenza kirkegaardiana sulla realizzazione del Sé.
E fra i due, scusa, non sono certo io ad avere complessi di inferiorità. 
Dopo le scemenze che hai detto su Socrate, non meriti nemmeno di essere preso sul serio.
L'ultimo consiglio è quello di leggere attentamente l'art. 21 della Ns. Costituzione. Ne potresti trarre enorme beneficio.


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...senti, Otella mia... guarda che io non sto scherzando... anzi, penso che, magari, potrei stare molto bene in tua compagnia... perché escludi a priori questa possibilità?... a me sei molto simpatica... ti riconosco molte qualità intellettuali... e sai essere divertente... quando non cerchi inutili forzature... io ci sono... alcune cose di me le sai già... se vuoi, posso scrivertene delle altre... a proposito... è uscito il mio nuovo libro... una fatica pazzesca... mi piacerebbe che tu lo leggessi... ma perché ciò avvenga... dovrei rivelare la mia identità... e questo, ora, non posso farlo...
> 
> ...l'unica delusione che mi hai dato... è stata quella di aver scritto, pubblicamente, le cose che ti ho inviato privatamente... vedi, Otella mia, non devi farlo mai... anch'io ho ricevuto delle lettere... in privato... nelle quali mi sono state riferite delle cose, ma... nemmeno sotto tortura le rivelerei... capisci?... è una questione di stile... di orgoglio personale... di autostima... tu ne hai poca, vero?... Otella mia... tu hai pochissima autostima, vero?... comunque, non voglio infierire ulteriormente... ti perdono... e, se vuoi, ci possiamo anche conoscere...


 
La mia autostima?! non credo sia oggetto di discussione ma se proprio ci tieni a saperlo mi confesserò: ho sempre pensato di avere una bassa autostima, per una serie di ragioni che qui non sto a spiegare, ma devo dire che non è vero. credo di essere umana, sono orgogliosa di alcune mie qualità ed esiste al mondo una sola persona che riesce a farmi sentire piccola e che per questo mi crea qualche conflitto... ma non sei tu, non è mio padre, non è il mio ragazzo, non è niente di così banale. 
Detto questo, dovrei dirti che sono dolente per aver comunicato al mondo che non sei la vittima che si difende dagli attacchi ma che ti diverti a fare lo stronzo, ma non è vero. tu reagisci con una cattiveria smisurata contro persone che sono qui non per ricevere i tuoi insegnamenti (vai ad insegnare a chi paga per ascoltarti), ma per capire qualcosa di sè attraverso gli altri. e tu non dai nulla se non sterile derisione, cattiva futile inutile acida derisione. Io non ti perdono, semplicemente perchè per me non sei nulla, nulla che possa aiutarmi a crescere, solo una persona che cerca, servendosi di mille sovrastrutture, di invalidare gli altri per costruirsi una sua identità e trovare un suo spazio. 
Non m'interessa sapere il titolo del tuo libro, se dovessi cercare un nome, sarebbe il nome di chi avrei piacere ad incontrare, di chi ha destato il mio interesse e un po' della mia stima. 
Ora, ti saluto, e ti lascio continuare a giocare con gli altri, con chi ha piacere a leggere ciò che scrivi, nonostante non sia che esibizione e non confronto. Ti lascio a chi ha la pazienza di aspettare il tuo cambiamento, perchè non illuderti, chi ti ascolta, lo fa in attesa che tu possa un giorno stancarti del palcoscenico e deciderti a parlare di te, delle tue emozioni, delle tue preoccupazioni, delle tue gioie, come un essere umano... anche se stai facendo di tutto per nasconderlo sei un essere umano. Io sono tranquilla, non mi sento in difetto, perchè ho provato a mio modo a venirti incontro, chiedendo, con la più assoluta semplicità di spogliarti di questo ruolo e di dare in quanto persona qui dentro, ma sei troppo superbo per aver letto e compreso anche solo una parola. Non rileggo ciò che ho scritto, ti avverto, perciò divertiti pure a sottolineare gli errori di battitura o gli accenti, perchè me ne frego di perdere tempo a scegliere per ogni parola fra acuto e grave... lo fai sempre quando ti viene chiesto di te, quando non ricevi ammirazione, quando le persone rifiutano le tue regole e il tuo linguaggio.


----------



## leone (9 Maggio 2007)

Ignorarlo no?


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

leone ha detto:


> Ignorarlo no?


mmmh sì, da ora anche sì. L'ho ignorato per giorni e giorni, ma gli altri non hanno fatto altrettanto. Oggi volevo divertirmi io. una volta ciascuno.


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Sai cosa c'è di peggio di un ignorante? Un ignorante inconsapevole.
> Correggi l'amica Sarah per il ne senza accento dicendole che la corretta forma è il "nè". Ti propongo di cercare su un qualsiasi manuale di dignità consona alla tua cultura cosa si intende per accento acuto ed accento grave. Più che nè, carissimo, dovresti scrivere *né*.
> 
> Per il resto, concordo con Procultura. La cultura (o comunque quella cultura che si presume di avere) va professata con umiltà.


 
…hi, hi, hi… amica mia… ma che puerile livore… che astio fanciullesco… senti, gli accenti li conosco assai bene ma… a volte, ne esce un banale refuso… di natura meccanica… e di questo si tratta… dimmi, invece, tu, sei per caso la stessa “Compos mentis” che, l’altra volta,  ho suonato come un tamburo?... hi, hi, hi… hai studiato oppure devo bocciarti anche questa volta?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

A me piacerebbe tanto sapere mentre scrivi queste mediocrità cosa sta facendo tua moglie o la tua patner....sicuramente qualcosa di piu divertente....anche se la probabilità che tu ne abbia una è veramente bassa....ma se così non fosse.....si starà sicuramente sollazzando!!!!


----------



## Angel no log (9 Maggio 2007)

Marooo passa a un hahaha .....hihihi sa da maniaco sessuale quelli che vanno in giro solo con l'impermeabile


----------



## procultura (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il mio vero timore non sono i battistrada, i maestri, per negativi che possano apparire, ma l'eventuale proselitismo....  Gesù è stato ovviamente la felice eccezione!
> Bruja


non credere che ti scodinzolerò dietro, come gli altri, per ottenere una tua recensione positiva ... sono estraneo ad ogni legge del branco e, oltre tutto, non ti ho in particolare stima


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> …hi, hi, hi… amica mia… ma che puerile livore… che astio fanciullesco… senti, gli accenti li conosco assai bene ma… a volte, ne esce un banale refuso… di natura meccanica… e di questo si tratta… dimmi, invece, tu, sei per caso la stessa “Compos mentis” che, l’altra volta, ho suonato come un tamburo?... hi, hi, hi… hai studiato oppure devo bocciarti anche questa volta?... hi, hi, hi...


Due pesi e due misure: gli altri, quando sbagliano un accento per un altro, quando lasciano una lettera per strada, sono ignoranti, e lui lo fa notare "hihihi". Per lui invece, si tratta di un banale refuso, di natura meccanica, che cosa puerile farglielo notare.
poveri noi.


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Pensi che abbia qualcosa da mostrare sotto l'impermeabile?forse solo citazioni e le sue profonde idiozie!!!Altro che samurai.....


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Caro chen e quando chiederai alla tua donna dov'è stata ti risponderà:sotto un banale rifuso di natura meccanica???????


----------



## omo erettus (9 Maggio 2007)

ma che dite tutti quanti. Ma perchè non pensate a scopare di piu'?

omo erettus


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*Procultura*



procultura ha detto:


> non credere che ti scodinzolerò dietro, come gli altri, per ottenere una tua recensione positiva ... sono estraneo ad ogni legge del branco e, oltre tutto, non ti ho in particolare stima


Ricambio equamente!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (9 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ricambio equamente!
> Bruja


Che ti dicevo!


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Incomincia tu homo erettus....magari da dvanti visto vhe scopi solo con il tuo sedere!!!!!!!!


----------



## saraharket (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> …hi, hi, hi… amica mia… ma che puerile livore… che astio fanciullesco… senti, gli accenti li conosco assai bene ma… a volte, ne esce un banale refuso… di natura meccanica… e di questo si tratta… dimmi, invece, tu, sei per caso la stessa “Compos mentis” che, l’altra volta,  ho suonato come un tamburo?... hi, hi, hi… hai studiato oppure devo bocciarti anche questa volta?... hi, hi, hi...


Credo che l'invito a ignorarlo sarebbe la soluzione migliore per tutti. Mi preme  sottolineare solo questo per il master della filosofia, il guru degli psicologi e il novello Mozart (e chi più ne ha più ne metta).
Dicesi banale refuso il singolo, occasionale errore che compare in un testo involontariamente.
La protratta reiterazione del medesimo (vedi il  "nè" usato 10 volte) implica che si ignora l'uso corretto del vocabolo. Come dire: errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum.
Comincio a sospettare che tu sia anche vagamente misantropo nonché, naturalmente, misogino. Ma la cosa non mi stupisce affatto.
Ciò che invece mi sorprende è come tu possa trattare argomenti come il Tradimento il quale, da quanto ho letto, è stato fonte di forti problematiche individuali per molti utenti, senza averne avuto non solo diretta esperienza (e non perché, nella ipotetica fattispecie, la malcapitata non ti tradirebbe: per il fatto che escludo a priori che tu possa avere una qualsivoglia storia o relazione, persino con una pianta grassa), ma proiettandoti in inutili e fuorvianti elucubrazioni teoriche.
Non so chi sia "Compos Mentis" ma solo per il nick dovrebbe rimanerti simpatica... non sei tu quello che va attribuendo a destra e a manca, come un novello Anassagora, l'epiteto Nous... del resto la fanciulla mi sembra che manifesti eccelse doti d'Intelletto...


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Ha ragione leone:ignoriam l'imbecille!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> E il tuo nuovo libro sarebbe? ODE A TE STESSO???
> Vedo che passi molto tempo attaccato al pc e ti vanti, al solito, come solo gli sbruffoni e i leccapiedi sono usi. A differenza del tempo che sprechi a riempire l'etere di inutili pomposità, c'è anche chi deve lavorare. Porca miseria, mi è saltato un accento... chiamiamolo ipercorrettismo. Ti faccio, comunque , notare, che almeno, per quanto mi riguarda, riconosco la differenza fra accenti gravi e acuti, cosa che tu sembri completamente ignorare e che "né" segue le leggi di "perché" e non di "cioè".... professore (cosa faccio, aggiungo hi... hi...)
> Letto il Peer Gynt??? Davvero??? Perché in quel dramma Ibsen opera un mirabile raffronto tra l'ultimo dei grandi *esistenzialisti, Hegel*, e il primo degli esistenzialisti contemporanei, Kierkegaard. Non voglio scocciare gli utenti raccontandoti per filo e per segno come si svolge il principio filosofico ibseniano di ascendenza kirkegaardiana sulla realizzazione del Sé.
> E fra i due, scusa, non sono certo io ad avere complessi di inferiorità.
> ...


…hi, hi, hi… scusa… amica mia… Hegel che?... Hegel “esistenzialista”… hi, hi, hi… ma di lavoro, che fai?... la capocomica in una compagnia cinese?...

…ecco cos’è l’esistenzialismo… attingo dal mio amico Severino:
Nell'esistenzialismo, l' "esistenza" assolve quindi il compito di "_essere l'orizzonte - la radice, la condizione - del divenire, l'orizzonte che da un lato rende possibile il divenire e dall'altro gli conferisce quei caratteri di radicale minaccia, insicurezza, instabilità, problematicità, finitezza, labilità, contingenza, che avvolgono la vita dell'uomo quando ci si rende conto che essa non può esser garantita da alcun riparo, rimedio, rifugio e che quindi, e innanzitutto, non può esistere alcuna episteme al cui riparo si possa affrontare e risolvere il problema della vita, l'uscire dal nulla e il ritornarvi._" (E. Severino, La filosofia contemporanea).

…insisto:

L'esistenzialismo (filosofia dell'esistenza) “ _è quella corrente di pensiero che nasce in Europa a partire dal _*1930 *_grazie all'apporto di Heidegger (che non accettò comunque di essere collocato entro il movimento), Jaspers e Sartre, esponenti di spicco di un più vasto movimento filosofico…_”
…data della morte di Hegel?... *1831*… hi, hi, hi… ma vi rendete conto?... non ho parole… hi, hi, hi… ho le lacrime agli occhi… Hegel… esistenzialista… lui, che è morto un secolo prima... hi, hi, hi… esilarante… studia… studia… poi vieni, che ti spiego… hi, hi, hi…


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

La tua donna....viene....e non ti spiega!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Credo che l'invito a ignorarlo sarebbe la soluzione migliore per tutti. Mi preme sottolineare solo questo per il master della filosofia, il guru degli psicologi e il novello Mozart (e chi più ne ha più ne metta).
> Dicesi banale refuso il singolo, occasionale errore che compare in un testo involontariamente.
> La protratta reiterazione del medesimo (vedi il "nè" usato 10 volte) implica che si ignora l'uso corretto del vocabolo. Come dire: errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum.
> Comincio a sospettare che tu sia anche vagamente misantropo nonché, naturalmente, misogino. Ma la cosa non mi stupisce affatto.
> ...


...amica mia... che vuoi farci?... mi passano questa tastiera del cavolo... l'amministrazione non ha una lira... io premo sui tasti ma... hi, hi, hi... s'inceppano che è un piacere... comunque, senti, studia Hegel dai... poi vieni, che ti spiego... hi, hi, hi... Hegel... lo conosci?... non Heidegger... no, no!... nemmeno Husserl... sì, sì, ho capito... per te, iniziano sempre con la lettera "H"... sì, sì... ma sono filosofi diversi... Hegel è il padre dell'*idealismo assoluto*... Heidegger, dell'*esistenzialismo*... fai attenzione, eh?... studia e poi vieni da me... che ti spiego... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Caro chen e quando chiederai alla tua donna dov'è stata ti risponderà:sotto un banale *rifuso *di natura meccanica???????


...rifuso?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Poi alla tua donna gli spiego da vicino io un pò di refusi meccanici e magari anche a tua madre!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Poi alla tua donna gli spiego da vicino io un pò di refusi meccanici e magari anche a tua madre!!!!


...ciao...rifuso...hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> La mia autostima?! non credo sia oggetto di discussione ma se proprio ci tieni a saperlo mi confesserò: ho sempre pensato di avere una bassa autostima, per una serie di ragioni che qui non sto a spiegare, ma devo dire che non è vero. credo di essere umana, sono orgogliosa di alcune mie qualità ed esiste al mondo una sola persona che riesce a farmi sentire piccola e che per questo mi crea qualche conflitto... ma non sei tu, non è mio padre, non è il mio ragazzo, non è niente di così banale.
> Detto questo, dovrei dirti che sono dolente per aver comunicato al mondo che non sei la vittima che si difende dagli attacchi ma che ti diverti a fare lo stronzo, ma non è vero. tu reagisci con una cattiveria smisurata contro persone che sono qui non per ricevere i tuoi insegnamenti (vai ad insegnare a chi paga per ascoltarti), ma per capire qualcosa di sè attraverso gli altri. e tu non dai nulla se non sterile derisione, cattiva futile inutile acida derisione. Io non ti perdono, semplicemente perchè per me non sei nulla, nulla che possa aiutarmi a crescere, solo una persona che cerca, servendosi di mille sovrastrutture, di invalidare gli altri per costruirsi una sua identità e trovare un suo spazio.
> Non m'interessa sapere il titolo del tuo libro, se dovessi cercare un nome, sarebbe il nome di chi avrei piacere ad incontrare, di chi ha destato il mio interesse e un po' della mia stima.
> Ora, ti saluto, e ti lascio continuare a giocare con gli altri, con chi ha piacere a leggere ciò che scrivi, nonostante non sia che esibizione e non confronto. Ti lascio a chi ha la pazienza di aspettare il tuo cambiamento, perchè non illuderti, chi ti ascolta, lo fa in attesa che tu possa un giorno stancarti del palcoscenico e deciderti a parlare di te, delle tue emozioni, delle tue preoccupazioni, delle tue gioie, come un essere umano... anche se stai facendo di tutto per nasconderlo sei un essere umano. Io sono tranquilla, non mi sento in difetto, perchè ho provato a mio modo a venirti incontro, chiedendo, con la più assoluta semplicità di spogliarti di questo ruolo e di dare in quanto persona qui dentro, ma sei troppo superbo per aver letto e compreso anche solo una parola. Non rileggo ciò che ho scritto, ti avverto, perciò divertiti pure a sottolineare gli errori di battitura o gli accenti, perchè me ne frego di perdere tempo a scegliere per ogni parola fra acuto e grave... lo fai sempre quando ti viene chiesto di te, quando non ricevi ammirazione, quando le persone rifiutano le tue regole e il tuo linguaggio.


 
giusto perchè tu non faccia finta di non aver letto.

ps= non te l'ho mai detto, ma non credo che tu sia davvero un professore. uno studioso senz'altro, ma il tuo esibirti qui dentro è un chiaro bisogno di essere ascoltato ammirato ed apprezzato.


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Tua madre ne farà tanti di hi hi hi hu hu oi oi oi e io pensero che mentre io la faccio rinascere tu scrivi cazzate!!!!


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Ciao ciao hi grandissimo cornutone....hii hii


----------



## rass (9 Maggio 2007)

Ciao a te grandissimo cornutone.....un saluto anche alla mamma!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> giusto perchè tu non faccia finta di non aver letto.
> 
> ps= non te l'ho mai detto, ma non credo che tu sia davvero un professore. uno studioso senz'altro, ma il tuo esibirti qui dentro è un chiaro bisogno di essere ascoltato ammirato ed apprezzato.


...vedi, Otella, mia cara...risponderò cortesemente alle cose che hai scritto appena potrò... e lo farò gentilmente... come sempre... ora, però, ti chiedo, onestamente... ti risulta che il sottoscritto abbia mai offeso madri, sorelle, fidanzate o altre persone... nel modo volgare e incivile che sta usando l'amico qui sopra?... come mai, non leggo di nessuno che, indignato, dica che chensamurai mai e poi mai ha raggiunto tali livelli di nefandezza verbale?... si tollera, vero?... va bene così, vero?... nessun problema, vero?... vedi, se qualcuno, chiunque, scrivesse a te, le cose che questo cialtrone senz'anima sta scrivendo a me... io reagirei... vedi, forse è questa la differenza tra te e me... tra me e tanti di questo forum... sono pronto a difendere chiunque... affinché non venga offeso pesantemente e ingiustamente... da un cialtrone senza cultura... senza educazione...


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Ciao a te grandissimo cornutone.....un saluto anche alla mamma!!!!


...se ti dico che sei un cretino... passo per un adulatore!... hi, hi, hi... curati.


----------



## Old chensamurai (9 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Ciao ciao hi grandissimo cornutone....hii hii


...attento ai... rifusi... hi, hi, hi... straccione...


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...vedi, Otella, mia cara...risponderò cortesemente alle cose che hai scritto appena potrò... e lo farò gentilmente... come sempre... ora, però, ti chiedo, onestamente... ti risulta che il sottoscritto abbia mai offeso madri, sorelle, fidanzate o altre persone... nel modo volgare e incivile che sta usando l'amico qui sopra?... come mai, non leggo di nessuno che, indignato, dica che chensamurai mai e poi mai ha raggiunto tali livelli di nefandezza verbale?... si tollera, vero?... va bene così, vero?... nessun problema, vero?... vedi, se qualcuno, chiunque, scrivesse a te, le cose che questo cialtrone senz'anima sta scrivendo a me... io reagirei... vedi, forse è questa la differenza tra te e me... tra me e tanti di questo forum... sono pronto a difendere chiunque... affinché non venga offeso pesantemente e ingiustamente... da un cialtrone senza cultura... senza educazione...


 
Non giocare con me Chensamurai.
Tu non insulti?! no, è vero, non hai mai usato insulti di bassa lega su madri padri o sorelle. ti invito a rileggere le cose che hai scritto tuttavia: ad Ari, Simo, Compos, e molte altre persone. non fare la vittima Chensamurai, è questa la differenza fra me e te, io non mi nascondo dietro le prolissità colme di derisione, pretendendo di passare per l'illuminato di turno come fai tu, io le cose le esprimo come le sento, senza vergognarmi, senza costrutti artificiali presi in prestito dai libri, senza chiamare in aiuto i morti seppur autorevoli.
Le tue considerazioni sono più meschine degli insulti del tipo qui sopra, non fingere di non accorgertene, perpiacere. 
La mancanza di cultura e di educazione sono gravi pecche, ma credo che incontrare una persona che fa uso di cultura ed educazione per colpire gli altri ed invalidarli come persone, sia cosa ben peggiore.


----------



## ihihih (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...vedi, Otella, mia cara...risponderò cortesemente alle cose che hai scritto appena potrò... e lo farò gentilmente... come sempre... ora, però, ti chiedo, onestamente... ti risulta che il sottoscritto abbia mai offeso madri, sorelle, fidanzate o altre persone... nel modo volgare e incivile che sta usando l'amico qui sopra?... come mai, non leggo di nessuno che, indignato, dica che chensamurai mai e poi mai ha raggiunto tali livelli di nefandezza verbale?... si tollera, vero?... va bene così, vero?... nessun problema, vero?... vedi, se qualcuno, chiunque, scrivesse a te, le cose che questo cialtrone senz'anima sta scrivendo a me... io reagirei... vedi, forse è questa la differenza tra te e me... tra me e tanti di questo forum... sono pronto a difendere chiunque... affinché non venga offeso pesantemente e ingiustamente... da un cialtrone senza cultura... senza educazione...


anzi mi sono sbagliato perchè se tua  madre se avesse scopato di piu' non avrebbe educato un uomo con tutti i tuoi problemi.


----------



## Old Otella82 (9 Maggio 2007)

ihihih ha detto:


> anzi mi sono sbagliato perchè se tua madre se avesse scopato di piu' non avrebbe educato un uomo con tutti i tuoi problemi.


 
omo erettus la finiamo?! mica per nulla ma questi sdoppiamenti di personalità avrebbero anche rotto le palline di natale. le madri e le sorelle, sante donne, posso avere anche il loro bel da fare, ma non vedo la connessione con il figlio con cui stiamo dialogando, francamente. mi pare davvero inutile, privo di senso, di stile, e di significato. almeno fai lo sforzo di argomentare se proprio devi.


----------



## Bruja (9 Maggio 2007)

*saraharket*



saraharket ha detto:


> Non so chi sia "Compos Mentis" ma solo per il nick dovrebbe rimanerti simpatica... non sei tu quello che va attribuendo a destra e a manca, come un novello Anassagora, l'epiteto Nous... del resto la fanciulla mi sembra che manifesti eccelse doti d'Intelletto...


Compos è una utente benemerita del forum da lunga data, quanto a me, ecco... come fanciulla sono proprio fuori inquadramento! Fai conto che comincio ad interessarmi attivamente alla geriatria....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con simpatia
Bruja


----------



## Old simo (9 Maggio 2007)

*Otella daiiiiiiiiiiiii*



Otella82 ha detto:


> Non giocare con me Chensamurai.
> Tu non insulti?! no, è vero, non hai mai usato insulti di bassa lega su madri padri o sorelle. ti invito a rileggere le cose che hai scritto tuttavia: ad Ari, Simo, Compos, e molte altre persone. non fare la vittima Chensamurai, è questa la differenza fra me e te, io non mi nascondo dietro le prolissità colme di derisione, pretendendo di passare per l'illuminato di turno come fai tu, io le cose le esprimo come le sento, senza vergognarmi, senza costrutti artificiali presi in prestito dai libri, senza chiamare in aiuto i morti seppur autorevoli.
> Le tue considerazioni sono più meschine degli insulti del tipo qui sopra, non fingere di non accorgertene, perpiacere.
> La mancanza di cultura e di educazione sono gravi pecche, ma credo che incontrare una persona che fa uso di *cultura ed educazione* per colpire gli altri ed invalidarli come persone, sia cosa ben peggiore.


ma perchè continui a sprecare le tue energie inutilmente?! Lui può tutto...Lui é Grande, Lui non insulta, ci illumina...Lui è Lui! Ah Oté dai lascia stare!
P.S. che rimanga tra noi: sulla cultura ok...ma in quanto ad educazione in qualcuno non l'ho mai vista!!! 
P.P.S.: io credo che la cultura e l'ignoranza (intesa come modo di comportarsi con gli altri) siano due cose che, spesso, vanno insieme.

P.P.P.S. X CHEN: Magnifico Professore, 
non si disturbi a correggere miei eventuali errori sintattici/lessicali/grammaticali/morfologici, perchè: 1. non capirei, non ne sarei in grado 2. non me ne frega assolutamente nulla!!!! 
distinti saluti!
Simo.


----------



## Old Linda_Comixxx (9 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Poi alla tua donna gli spiego da vicino io un pò di refusi meccanici e magari anche a tua madre!!!!


rass! ma che scrivi mai!! sei prorpio un C A T T I V O N E ! ! !

chen non ha mai offeso madri, sorelle, fidanzate o altre persone... nel modo volgare e incivile che stai usando tu

sono proprio indignata, chensamurai mai e poi mai ha raggiunto tali livelli di nefandezza verbale?... è davvero intollerabile! mi sendo davvero di reagire affinché chensamurai non venga offeso pesantemente e ingiustamente... da un cialtrone senza cultura... senza educazione...


----------



## Old Linda_Comixxx (9 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... che vuoi farci?... mi passano questa tastiera del cavolo... l'amministrazione non ha una lira... io premo sui tasti ma... hi, hi, hi... s'inceppano che è un piacere


se ti si "inceppa" la tastiera con questa frequenza secondo me hai preso un abbaglio...

penso che a incepparsi sia il tuo dito, non la tastiera...

se cerchi il difetto dalla parte sbagliata, non lo "aggiusterai" mai!!!!

ricomincia da capo, vedrai che ce la fai...




chensamurai ha detto:


> ... l'amministrazione non ha una lira...


l'amministrazione? l'amministrazione????? l'amministrazione?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

lavori per un'amministrazione?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

ma allora sei un mio dipendente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

e mentre io "ti pago" tu passi (sprechi) il tuo tempo a scrivere queste [@##@+€ ??????????

MA VAI A LAVORARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























PS: o si tratta di un bene che ti passa l'amministrazione in quanto tu sei in cura (leggi rinchiuso) in una struttura pubblica????????


----------



## saraharket (9 Maggio 2007)

[
L'esistenzialismo (filosofia dell'esistenza) “ _è quella corrente di pensiero che nasce in Europa a partire dal _*1930 *_grazie all'apporto di Heidegger (che non accettò comunque di essere collocato entro il movimento), Jaspers e Sartre, esponenti di spicco di un più vasto movimento filosofico…_”
…data della morte di Hegel?... *1831*… hi, hi, hi… ma vi rendete conto?... non ho parole… hi, hi, hi… ho le lacrime agli occhi… Hegel… esistenzialista… lui, che è morto un secolo prima... hi, hi, hi… esilarante… studia… studia… poi vieni, che ti spiego… hi, hi, hi…[/QUOTE]

Touché, riconosco che la filosofia non è la mia materia ma solo disciplina che uso per scopi pratici quando se ne rinvenga l'occasione (dal Perì poietikès autès di A. alla separazione dei poteri teorizzata da Locke e Montesquieu). Ringrazia il cielo che ho fatto uno sforzo di memoria e non ti ho collocato Hegel nel Medio Evo o fra i Presocratici.
Il senso del mio discorso era comunque il nesso funzionale Peer Gynt-tradimento-ricerca di sé con tutte le eventuali derivazioni filosofiche che si potevano cogliere (tanto per rimanere in tema).
Il guaio è che tu vai in cerca di errori e poi fai la lezione di rito.
Peggio della caccia alle streghe (se fossi nato a Salem lo capirei, ma deduco che è poco probabile).
Davvero un peccato constatare che quello che sai vada sprecato in una maniera così sciocca.


----------



## Old Otella82 (10 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> La mia autostima?! non credo sia oggetto di discussione ma se proprio ci tieni a saperlo mi confesserò: ho sempre pensato di avere una bassa autostima, per una serie di ragioni che qui non sto a spiegare, ma devo dire che non è vero. credo di essere umana, sono orgogliosa di alcune mie qualità ed esiste al mondo una sola persona che riesce a farmi sentire piccola e che per questo mi crea qualche conflitto... ma non sei tu, non è mio padre, non è il mio ragazzo, non è niente di così banale.
> Detto questo, dovrei dirti che sono dolente per aver comunicato al mondo che non sei la vittima che si difende dagli attacchi ma che ti diverti a fare lo stronzo, ma non è vero. tu reagisci con una cattiveria smisurata contro persone che sono qui non per ricevere i tuoi insegnamenti (vai ad insegnare a chi paga per ascoltarti), ma per capire qualcosa di sè attraverso gli altri. e tu non dai nulla se non sterile derisione, cattiva futile inutile acida derisione. Io non ti perdono, semplicemente perchè per me non sei nulla, nulla che possa aiutarmi a crescere, solo una persona che cerca, servendosi di mille sovrastrutture, di invalidare gli altri per costruirsi una sua identità e trovare un suo spazio.
> Non m'interessa sapere il titolo del tuo libro, se dovessi cercare un nome, sarebbe il nome di chi avrei piacere ad incontrare, di chi ha destato il mio interesse e un po' della mia stima.
> Ora, ti saluto, e ti lascio continuare a giocare con gli altri, con chi ha piacere a leggere ciò che scrivi, nonostante non sia che esibizione e non confronto. Ti lascio a chi ha la pazienza di aspettare il tuo cambiamento, perchè non illuderti, chi ti ascolta, lo fa in attesa che tu possa un giorno stancarti del palcoscenico e deciderti a parlare di te, delle tue emozioni, delle tue preoccupazioni, delle tue gioie, come un essere umano... anche se stai facendo di tutto per nasconderlo sei un essere umano. Io sono tranquilla, non mi sento in difetto, perchè ho provato a mio modo a venirti incontro, chiedendo, con la più assoluta semplicità di spogliarti di questo ruolo e di dare in quanto persona qui dentro, ma sei troppo superbo per aver letto e compreso anche solo una parola. Non rileggo ciò che ho scritto, ti avverto, perciò divertiti pure a sottolineare gli errori di battitura o gli accenti, perchè me ne frego di perdere tempo a scegliere per ogni parola fra acuto e grave... lo fai sempre quando ti viene chiesto di te, quando non ricevi ammirazione, quando le persone rifiutano le tue regole e il tuo linguaggio.


 
Perchè tu non te ne scordi Chen.. sono davvero premurosa.


----------



## Old Otella82 (10 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Non giocare con me Chensamurai.
> Tu non insulti?! no, è vero, non hai mai usato insulti di bassa lega su madri padri o sorelle. ti invito a rileggere le cose che hai scritto tuttavia: ad Ari, Simo, Compos, e molte altre persone. non fare la vittima Chensamurai, è questa la differenza fra me e te, io non mi nascondo dietro le prolissità colme di derisione, pretendendo di passare per l'illuminato di turno come fai tu, io le cose le esprimo come le sento, senza vergognarmi, senza costrutti artificiali presi in prestito dai libri, senza chiamare in aiuto i morti seppur autorevoli.
> Le tue considerazioni sono più meschine degli insulti del tipo qui sopra, non fingere di non accorgertene, perpiacere.
> La mancanza di cultura e di educazione sono gravi pecche, ma credo che incontrare una persona che fa uso di cultura ed educazione per colpire gli altri ed invalidarli come persone, sia cosa ben peggiore.


 
e c'è pure questo, sai, in effetti.. avresti bisogno di una segretaria


----------



## rass (11 Maggio 2007)

Non devo scusarmi con nessuno tanto meno con un povero imbecille e cornutone,che viene su un forum a far sfoggio della sua pseudo cultura...andasse in un università il demente..e si occupasse piu dei propri cari...!!!Chiederi di non confondere la provocazione con il denigrare...quest'imbecille offende quà e là alcuni utenti del forum....per cui insultarlo,e insultare la propria madre che lo ha cresciuto così idiota mi sembra mettersi sullo stesso piano!!!!Sei un idiota!!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Maggio 2007)

rass ha detto:


> Non devo scusarmi con nessuno tanto meno con un povero imbecille e cornutone,che viene su un forum a far sfoggio della sua pseudo cultura...*andasse* in *un *università il demente..e si *occupasse* piu dei propri cari...!!!*Chiederi *di non confondere la provocazione con il denigrare...quest'imbecille offende *quà* e là alcuni utenti del forum....per cui insultarlo,e insultare la *propria madre* che lo ha cresciuto così idiota mi *sembra mettersi* sullo stesso piano!!!!Sei un idiota!!!!


...hi, hi, hi... ma qui... c'è da scompisciarsi dalle risate... continua così... amico mio... sei forte!... vediamo... allora... un po' di riscaldamento... per iniziare la giornata... positivamente... allora... vediamo...

...ANDASSE in UN università?
...si OCCUPASSE più dei PROPRI cari?
...CHIEDERI di non confondere?
...offende quà?
...insultare la PROPRIA madre?
...mi SEMBRA METTERSI sullo stesso piano?

...hi, hi, hi... ma che lingua parli?... comunque devo scusarmi con te... amico mio... adesso ho capito... tu stavi insultando la *PROPRIA MADRE*... ovvero... la *TUA*... hi, hi, hi... certo che deve essere davvero dura appartenere alla classe... diciamo... meno abbiente... a basso reddito... e mi fermo qui... per pudore...


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...hi, hi, hi... ma qui... c'è da scompisciarsi dalle risate... continua così... amico mio... sei forte!... vediamo... allora... un po' di riscaldamento... per iniziare la giornata... positivamente... allora... vediamo...
> 
> ...ANDASSE in UN università?
> ...si OCCUPASSE più dei PROPRI cari?
> ...


Chen... adesso ti metti a fare pure distinzioni di classe?!
Mi domando.. perchè invece di cercare di apparire ancora più meschino di quel che sei, e già hai fatto tanto fin'ora, non provi a rispondere, non tanto agli insulti (per i quali sembri avere tempo) ma a quel che io ti ho gentilmente scritto?!
lo so che non ti piace, ma insisto, oppure dimmi tranquillamente che non vuoi rispondere. tempo ne hai da buttare..a quanto sembra.


----------



## Old Airforever (11 Maggio 2007)

*Per chi si loda troppo*

...chi si loda s'imbroda...


----------



## Old chensamurai (11 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Chen... adesso ti metti a fare pure distinzioni di classe?!
> Mi domando.. perchè invece di cercare di apparire ancora più meschino di quel che sei, e già hai fatto tanto fin'ora, non provi a rispondere, non tanto agli insulti (per i quali sembri avere tempo) ma a quel che io ti ho gentilmente scritto?!
> lo so che non ti piace, ma insisto, oppure dimmi tranquillamente che non vuoi rispondere. tempo ne hai da buttare..a quanto sembra.


Ciao Otella... amica mia... vedi, quando scrivo qualcosa, io so anticiparmi perfettamente l'effetto che lo scritto avrà su ognuno di voi... ieri, ho scritto qualcosa di me... l'ho scritto a Sara... donna notevole... di fascino... e lei, mi ha risposto... con qualche forzatura... ma lo ha fatto... poi, ho letto anche "_bastardo dentro_"... vedi, lui, ha capito... lui, capisce quello che intendo dire... ha vissuto delle esperienze simili alle mie... di te, non ho letto nulla di serio... nessuna risposta "_a tono_"... allora, vedi, se scrivo qualcosa di me... non va bene... se scrivo qualcosa che non parli di me... non va bene... allora, mi viene il dubbio che, se scrivo... non va bene... è questo il problema?...


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ciao Otella... amica mia... vedi, quando scrivo qualcosa, io so anticiparmi perfettamente l'effetto che lo scritto avrà su ognuno di voi... ieri, ho scritto qualcosa di me... l'ho scritto a Sara... donna notevole... di fascino... e lei, mi ha risposto... con qualche forzatura... ma lo ha fatto... poi, ho letto anche "_bastardo dentro_"... vedi, lui, ha capito... lui, capisce quello che intendo dire... ha vissuto delle esperienze simili alle mie... di te, non ho letto nulla di serio... nessuna risposta "_a tono_"... allora, vedi, se scrivo qualcosa di me... non va bene... se scrivo qualcosa che non parli di me... non va bene... allora, mi viene il dubbio che, se scrivo... non va bene... è questo il problema?...


 
No, risposte a tono di là non le leggerai. era un thread per Sara, io non mi chiamo Sara, e non sono solita esprimermi, lo sai, con il linguaggio e con i modi che piacciono a te.
ma ti ho scritto due cose che hai ignorato, con la scusa di dire che i maledacati sono più tollerati di te, che nessuno, poverino ti difende.
Io ti chiedo, se ti rendi conto, di essere molto più offensivo, molto più cattivo, molto più arrogante, delle persone che entrano qui a scrivere semplicemente insulti.
Mi chiedo quanto ancora vorrai fare finta di non capire, finta, perchè io e te lo sappiamo che tu sai benissimo ciò che fai.
Quanto a Sara, concordo, donna notevole, e a Bastardo dentro ho espresso già la mia stima in passato in altri suoi post.
Ora mi chiedo.. per avere una risposta su quelle due cosine che ti ho scritto, ti devo offendere i parenti, o devo andare a cercare qualche citazione adatta al tema, perchè se non è un morto che si esprime non ti trovi a tuo agio?
Ho scritto di me, se non te ne fossi accorto, e il tono.. ah vabbè, non mi aspetto riconoscimenti da te, che come una banderuola dai odio e stima a seconda di chi applaude alle atue verità di fede o meno. credo di averti risposto a tono, talmente a tono, che non hai avuto il coraggio di rispondere. se risponderai del resto, non farai altro che sottolineare accenti e inserire "hihihi" ogni due frasi, giusto per darmi dell'ignorante, invalidarmi come persona, ed evitare di rispondere direttamente a domande dirette e a pensieri che direttamente ti sono stati rivolti. mi dirai "amica mia.. tu non lo sai ma vedi.. poveretta.. il grande scrittore pincopallino una volta ha detto.." puntando al ridicolizzarmi piuttosto che al rispondermi. Oppure chissà, fantasticherai di nuovo sulla mia segreta passione per te, un altro modo per non rispondere, per spostare l'attenzione, per ridicolizzare. Credo di aver detto tutto.... amico mio..chissà... ovviamente... come al solito.. saranno parole al vento.. 
ah che vitaccia!
Buona giornata.


----------



## saraharket (11 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Ciao Otella... amica mia... vedi, quando scrivo qualcosa, io so anticiparmi perfettamente l'effetto che lo scritto avrà su ognuno di voi... ieri, ho scritto qualcosa di me... l'ho scritto a Sara... donna notevole... di fascino... e lei, mi ha risposto... con qualche forzatura... ma lo ha fatto... poi, ho letto anche "_bastardo dentro_"... vedi, lui, ha capito... lui, capisce quello che intendo dire... ha vissuto delle esperienze simili alle mie... di te, non ho letto nulla di serio... nessuna risposta "_a tono_"... allora, vedi, se scrivo qualcosa di me... non va bene... se scrivo qualcosa che non parli di me... non va bene... allora, mi viene il dubbio che, se scrivo... non va bene... è questo il problema?...


Ehhhh dovrò forzare ancora la mano.... almeno così, citando, dirò qualcosa di me, e, forse, anche qualcosa di te. Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria. A tua disposizione per ogni eventuale chiarimento, premetto che le prime citazioni  sono frasi in cui mi riconosco. Le altre te le dedico. I caratteri in greco non hanno né accenti né spiriti, ma non ho potuto fare altrimenti.

Εν αρχη ην ο λογος (GV)

Omnium certa sententia est, qui ratione quoquo modo uti possunt, beatos esse omnes homines velle . Qui autem sint vel unde fiant dum mortalium quaerit infirmitas, multae magnaeque controversiae concitatae sunt, in quibus philosophi sua studia et otia contriverunt, quas in medium adducere atque discutere et longum est et non necessarium. (…)
Sed non est nobis ullus cum his excellentioribus philosophis in hac quaestione conflictus. Viderunt enim suisque litteris multis modis copiosissime mandaverunt hinc illos, unde et nos, fieri beatos, obiecto quodam lumine intellegibili, quod Deus est illis et aliud est quam illi, a quo illustrantur, ut clareant atque eius participatione perfecti beatique subsistant . Saepe multumque Plotinus asserit sensum Platonis explanans, ne illam quidem, quam credunt esse universitatis animam, aliunde beatam esse quam nostram, idque esse lumen quod ipsa non est, sed a quo creata est et quo intellegibiliter illuminante intellegibiliter lucet. (Ago. –De Civitate Dei –liber X)

Alles, was uns begegnet, läßt Spuren zurück. Alles trägt unmerklich zu unserer Bildung bei. (W. Goethe)

Den dagen du kom inn i verden, gråt du, mens dine nærmeste var glade. Lev nå således at den dagen du går bort, da gråter dine nærmeste, mens du selv er glad. (S. Kierkegaard)

A te invece sembrerebbe più adatto quanto segue:

Ο ανθρωπος των παντων χπρηματων μετρον, των οντων οτι οντων, των μη οντων οτι μη οντων. (Prot.)


Cetera quae fieri in terris caeloque tuentur
mortales, pavidis cum pendent mentibus saepe
et faciunt animos humilis formidine divom
depressosque premunt ad terram propterea quod
ignorantia causarum conferre deorum
cogit ad imperium res et concedere regnum.
[quorum operum causas nulla ratione videre
possunt ac fieri divino numine rentur.] (Lucr. De Rerum Natura, liber sextus)


Es gibt keinen Teufel und keine Hölle. Deine Seele wird noch schneller tot sein als dein Leib. Fürchte nun nichts mehr! (F. Nietzsche, Also sprach Zarathustra)

Man sieht nur das, was man weiß. (W.Goethe)


La Gud beholde himmelen om jeg får beholde henne. (S.Kierkegaard)


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Ehhhh dovrò forzare ancora la mano.... almeno così, citando, dirò qualcosa di me, e, forse, anche qualcosa di te. Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria. A tua disposizione per ogni eventuale chiarimento, premetto che le prime citazioni sono frasi in cui mi riconosco. Le altre te le dedico. I caratteri in greco non hanno né accenti né spiriti, ma non ho potuto fare altrimenti.
> 
> Εν αρχη ην ο λογος (GV)
> 
> ...


 
Saretta... aiuto! vabbè, almeno si dovrà armare di dizionario quell'altro. più di uno a dire il vero.


----------



## saraharket (11 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Saretta... aiuto! vabbè, almeno si dovrà armare di dizionario quell'altro. più di uno a dire il vero.


Era solo diretto a Chen. Del resto chi di arma ferisce... Torno a lavorare, va là, che il pane bisogna pure guadagnarselo. E poi se è così intelligente come dice non ha certo bisogno di ricorrere a banali traduzioni. Chi sa, capisce (da quando ha frantumato Socrate è lecito presupporre che egli sappia di sapere). Besos


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Era solo diretto a Chen. Del resto chi di arma ferisce... Torno a lavorare, va là, che il pane bisogna pure guadagnarselo. E poi se è così intelligente come dice non ha certo bisogno di ricorrere a banali traduzioni. Chi sa, capisce (da quando ha frantumato Socrate è lecito presupporre che egli sappia di sapere). Besos


Emmamò siamo curiosi, o almeno io lo sono...se era solo rivolto a Chen dovevi usare l'mp 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai traduci, che non so nè latino, nè greco, nè tedesco


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Emmamò siamo curiosi, o almeno io lo sono...se era solo rivolto a Chen dovevi usare l'mp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


suonerebbe a presa per il c.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> suonerebbe a presa per il c.


ma che dici mai


----------



## Old Otella82 (11 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Emmamò siamo curiosi, o almeno io lo sono...se era solo rivolto a Chen dovevi usare l'mp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè intanto fai tradurre a Chen, poi .. poi ci illumini vero sara? che anch'io son curiosa


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma che dici mai


nooooooo..ma io scherzavo


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> nooooooo..ma io scherzavo


...ma certo, si scherza


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> vabbè intanto fai tradurre a Chen, poi .. poi ci illumini vero sara? che anch'io son curiosa


Allora aspettiamo prima la traduzione di Chen..


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma certo, si scherza


piantala di ridere


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> piantala di ridere


..è che sto pensando che tra un'ora sono in spiaggia


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ..è che sto pensando che tra un'ora sono in spiaggia


tempesta ti colga  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e anche gutta ti caliri va...


----------



## saraharket (11 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Emmamò siamo curiosi, o almeno io lo sono...se era solo rivolto a Chen dovevi usare l'mp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non sono registrata e non posso usare i messaggi personali o privati. Guarda avrei volentieri evitato, ma se vengo provocata rispondo per le rime e lo faccio almeno in lingua originale visto che l'Onnisciente mi propone fraudolentemente una frase tratta dal Macbeth di Shakespeare (senza dire che è il Macbeth) in italiano siglandomela W.S. 
Così se è tanto bravo come dice, capirà cosa ho scritto. Altrimenti dovrà riconoscere di avere delle lacune pure lui. Per inciso, vorrei anche dirgli, che è pacifico che la scrivente conosca le lingue usate. Questo per eliminare ogni dubbio circa un uso improprio delle suddette.


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> tempesta ti colga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti tagliamo la testa al toro, prestaci Sbarellina che ion quattro e quattr'otto traduce di tutto! Sono certa che la sua sarebbe la traduzione più adeguata! Ha unm sacro disprezzo per la vocali e abusa delle consonanti.... la sintesi sublimata.... altro che bubbole!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
































Bruja


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2007)

*m.m.*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ..è che sto pensando che tra un'ora sono in spiaggia


Se fai le sabbiature fammi sapere dove, ho delle stupende formichine rosse da compagnia!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> tempesta ti colga
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pittica sa mazina, disgraziara


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> pittica sa mazina, disgraziara


Tocca cittiri'!! Immoi bollu biri chini cazzu chistionara su Sardu!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Oh Chen calandi abbasciu ca' ti unfru is murrusu!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se fai le sabbiature fammi sapere dove, *ho delle stupende formichine rosse da compagnia*!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no, niente sabbiature Bruja...e poi preferisco non approfittare della tua generosa offerta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .. un po' di sole su una sedia a sdraio con la settimana enigmistica e una birra, e se ci scappano un paio di set a beach volley.


----------



## Nobody (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tocca cittiri'!! Immoi bollu biri chini cazzu chistionara su Sardu!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giusto...prepara un tomo in logudorese per Chen, vediamo se riesce pure con quello dopo latino e greco


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Giusto...prepara un tomo in logudorese per Chen, vediamo se riesce pure con quello dopo latino e greco





















Chiaro... mi metto al lavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Famosissimo detto: Su sardu no e' iscimpru..scetti mali pagau!!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ..è che sto pensando che tra un'ora sono in spiaggia


 e ce lo dici pure...vai sui ceci, fila via!


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiaro... mi metto al lavoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...













ora vi inciprio io..che cacchio state a di'?


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora vi inciprio io..che cacchio state a di'?


non lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















mi sono arrivati 6 bicchieri di spumantino... non vedo manco la tastiera


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> non lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

ma guarda a questa...pure lo spumantino, oltre alle torte...


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma guarda a questa...pure lo spumantino, oltre alle torte...


Certi giorni amo il mio posto di lavoro


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

*La giornata non è finita*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Certi giorni amo il mio posto di lavoro


ti puo' sempre venire a trovare quel collega stronzo del piano di sotto


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2007)

*Micio....*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti puo' sempre venire a trovare quel collega stronzo del piano di sotto


A lei non gliene impippa una sfinge..... hai il cornetto antisfiga!   

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> A lei non gliene impippa una sfinge..... hai il cornetto antisfiga!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aspetta che legga....vedi come sussulta..altro che cornetto


----------



## Lettrice (11 Maggio 2007)

Il collega del piano di sotto ora e' un Guppa 

	
	
		
		
	


	





M'ha anche fatto la dichiarazione dei redditi gratis 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi spiace deludervi


----------



## Bruja (11 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il collega del piano di sotto ora e' un Guppa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anche le jene hanno i santi in Paradiso!!! E una cofana di c... in terra!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Maggio 2007)

*eccola la*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Il collega del piano di sotto ora e' un Guppa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


paracula! altro che iena


----------



## Bruja (12 Maggio 2007)

*Lettrice*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> paracula! altro che iena


Siccome non voglio infierire.........quello che ti ha detto Miciolidia io l'ho solo pensato!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## saraharket (13 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...vedi, Otella, mia cara...risponderò cortesemente alle cose che hai scritto appena potrò... e lo farò gentilmente... come sempre... ora, però, ti chiedo, onestamente... ti risulta che il sottoscritto abbia mai offeso madri, sorelle, fidanzate o altre persone... nel modo volgare e incivile che sta usando l'amico qui sopra?... come mai, non leggo di nessuno che, indignato, dica che chensamurai mai e poi mai ha raggiunto tali livelli di nefandezza verbale?... si tollera, vero?... va bene così, vero?... nessun problema, vero?... vedi, se qualcuno, chiunque, scrivesse a te, le cose che questo cialtrone senz'anima sta scrivendo a me... io reagirei... vedi, forse è questa la differenza tra te e me... tra me e tanti di questo forum... sono pronto a difendere chiunque... affinché non venga offeso pesantemente e ingiustamente... da un cialtrone senza cultura... senza educazione...


Una delizia leggere a ritroso i tuo messaggi. Tu non offendi nessuno, vero? Come no. Dire a un utente che non può paragonarsi a Te perché appartiene ad un'altra classe sociale, a basso reddito, cos'è un complimento? Ho l'impressione che la tua megalomania sia spaventosa (oserei quasi dire che soffri di disturbi della personalità). Aggiungo che stai qui o per raccogliere materiale o perché cerchi sudditi da manipolare. Hai una fantasia spiccata, devo riconoscerlo, potresti proporti come sceneggiatore di qualche nuovo film per Tinto Brass. Niente o quasi di ciò che scrivi è vero (tolta la cultura che puoi anche aver acquisito facendo il segretario in una minuscola biblioteca di provincia).
Tu non sei reale. Sei il prodotto di un mondo immaginifico e surreale che ti sei creato. 
Ahh... aspetto ancora commenti sulle mie citazioni (che non hai capito perché tu non conosci altri idiomi, italiano a parte).
Lascia in pace, una buona volta, queste persone, che hanno problemi seri da affrontare e non sono certo qui per idolatrare l'ennesimo pazzo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Ehhhh dovrò forzare ancora la mano.... almeno così, citando, dirò qualcosa di me, e, forse, anche qualcosa di te. Ad ogni azione corrisponde una reazione uguale e contraria. A tua disposizione per ogni eventuale chiarimento, premetto che le prime citazioni sono frasi in cui mi riconosco. Le altre te le dedico. I caratteri in greco non hanno né accenti né spiriti, ma non ho potuto fare altrimenti.
> 
> Εν αρχη ην ο λογος (GV)
> 
> ...


…hi, hi, hi… mia cara… ma che noia mortale… già alla prima citazione… fai un errore… che nemmeno un bambino delle scuole elementari farebbe… quando citi… per favore… cita bene… ti prego… non mozzare le frasi… come fanno i dilettanti… allo sbaraglio… e scrivi:


*“Εν αρχη ην ο Λόγος και ο Λόγος ην προς τον Θεόν και Θεός ην ο λόγος” (**Gv** 1,1)*​ 
…inoltre, non puoi scrivere “GV”… con la “V” maiuscola… devi scrivere “Gv”… sai il perché, vero?... hi, hi, hi… che delusione… che dilettantismo… che noia micidiale… anzi, no!… quella tratta dal “_Zarathustra_” te la stronco… vedi, ignorantella, non si scrive:

*Es gibt keinen Teufel und keine Hölle. Deine Seele wird noch schneller tot sein als dein Leib. **Fürchte** nun nichts mehr! *​…ma bensì: 

*Es gibt keinen Teufel und keine Hölle. Deine Seele wird noch schneller tot sein als dein Leib: Fürchte nun nichts mehr! *​​…sai la differenza tra un punto e i due punti? …che palle… perdere tempo con queste cose… che approssimazione… che superficialità… che pochezza…

…le altre citazioni, ovviamente, le conosco tutte… e molto bene… citazioni “_trite e ritrite_”… sono le solite citazioni scolastiche… anche in queste, vedo degli errori… ma oggi, non ho voglia di farti, ulteriormente, del male… che noia… che dilettantismo… odio l’esibizionismo della classi meno abbienti… che hanno avuto accesso alla cultura… nell’epoca dell’acculturazione di massa… cultura da poco… per i poveracci… hi, hi, hi... che noia...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Una delizia leggere a ritroso i tuo messaggi. Tu non offendi nessuno, vero? Come no. Dire a un utente che non può paragonarsi a Te perché appartiene ad un'altra classe sociale, a basso reddito, cos'è un complimento? Ho l'impressione che la tua megalomania sia spaventosa (oserei quasi dire che soffri di disturbi della personalità). Aggiungo che stai qui o per raccogliere materiale o perché cerchi sudditi da manipolare. Hai una fantasia spiccata, devo riconoscerlo, potresti proporti come sceneggiatore di qualche nuovo film per Tinto Brass. Niente o quasi di ciò che scrivi è vero (tolta la cultura che puoi anche aver acquisito facendo il segretario in una minuscola biblioteca di provincia).
> Tu non sei reale. Sei il prodotto di un mondo immaginifico e surreale che ti sei creato.
> Ahh... aspetto ancora commenti sulle mie citazioni (che non hai capito perché tu non conosci altri idiomi, italiano a parte).
> Lascia in pace, una buona volta, queste persone, che hanno problemi seri da affrontare e non sono certo qui per idolatrare l'ennesimo pazzo.


…le tue citazioni?… hi, hi, hi… hai fatto uno scivolone pazzesco… già sulla prima… e allora, mi sono stufato subito… io sono reale… anzi, io sono… e basta… "disturbo della personalità"?... hi, hi, hi... dimmelo tu, dai, cos'è un "disturbo della personalità"... hi, hi, hi... visto che usi questa categoria diagnostica... sarai perfettamente in grado di dirmi cosa la distingue da una "psicosi"... o da una "nevrosi"... dimmelo dai... hi, hi, hi... tieni conto che io detesto ogni categoria diagnostica... comunque, spiegami dai...


----------



## Non registrati (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> …hi, hi, hi… mia cara… ma che noia mortale… già alla prima citazione… fai un errore… che nemmeno un bambino delle scuole elementari farebbe… quando citi… per favore… cita bene… ti prego… non mozzare le frasi… come fanno i dilettanti… allo sbaraglio… e scrivi:
> 
> 
> *“Εν αρχη ην ο Λόγος και ο Λόγος ην προς τον Θεόν και Θεός ην ο λόγος” (**Gv** 1,1)*​
> ...


chen sei una iena assetata di sangue comunque complimenti non te ne sfugge una.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Non registrati ha detto:


> chen sei una iena assetata di sangue comunque complimenti non te ne sfugge una.


...amica mia... il livello è basso... molto basso... da classe operaia... da anonime scuole elementari... anonime scuole medie... anonime scuole superiori... anonime università... insomma, roba da anonimi... signor e signora "_nessuno_"... capisci?


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*

Non mi fare questo scivolone ..... "da classe operaia"! 
L'intelligenza e la cultura non hanno classe, al massimo hanno doti e possibilità realizzate o tarpate, ma per fortuna il senso della misura e la capacità valutativa sono caratteriali e rispondono alla consapevolezza di sè, e questo è di per sè un dono inalienabile dai classismi sociali umani.
Inutile scomodare le lingue classiche o antiche, perfino scomodando l'aramaico si aggiungerebbe solo la facolà di "saperlo" non l'intrinsecità del pensiero di questo idiome. Basterebbe una parola... 'asayya.... o medico dell'essere e dello spirito!
Tu m'intendi .......
Bruja


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2007)

Siamo tutti anonimi...cerchiamo di non essere stupidi.


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... il livello è basso... molto basso... da classe operaia... da anonime scuole elementari... anonime scuole medie... anonime scuole superiori... anonime università... insomma, roba da anonimi... signor e signora "_nessuno_"... capisci?


Neanche a me sfuggono alcuni scivoloni...mi annoio però a sottolinearli.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Siamo tutti anonimi...cerchiamo di non essere stupidi.


...sono d'accordo... stupidamente anonimi ti va bene?... hi, hi, hi... Iris, amica mia... ti voglio bene... tu lo sai, vero?...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche a me sfuggono alcuni scivoloni...mi annoio però a sottolinearli.


...Iris... devi essere onesta!... Sara mi provoca... e io mi sono difeso... questo è inoppugnabile!... se non sa citare correttamente... è colpa mia?


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*

Se mi vuoi bene come dici, parla di te e lascia perdere le citazioni. Sono così noiose....la noia è più mortale dell'infelicità.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Se mi vuoi bene come dici, parla di te e lascia perdere le citazioni. Sono così noiose....la noia è più mortale dell'infelicità.


...Iris, amica mia... te l'ho detto... il tuo nome mi ricorda... Van Gogh... e Basilio il Grande... l'eremita... secondo me, devi essere proprio bella... Iris, amica mia... ricordati che l'uomo cerca la verità... ma ancor più brama la bellezza... con buona pace del grande Platone... per questo, quando incontro una bella creatura... se necessario, sacrifico la prima... alla seconda...


----------



## Ananas (14 Maggio 2007)

Sei il solito maiale schifoso, cerchi di rimorchiare una puttanella di internet...magari vi scambiate pure le foto!!! Preferisci la bellezza all'intelligenza...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Ananas ha detto:


> Sei il solito maiale schifoso, cerchi di rimorchiare una puttanella di internet...magari vi scambiate pure le foto!!! Preferisci la bellezza all'intelligenza...













































Mi piacerebbe tanto sapere chi sei


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

Ananas ha detto:


> Sei il solito maiale schifoso, cerchi di rimorchiare una puttanella di internet...magari vi scambiate pure le foto!!! Preferisci la bellezza all'intelligenza...


Che due palle....


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Ananas ha detto:


> Sei il solito maiale schifoso, cerchi di rimorchiare una *puttanella* *di internet*...magari vi scambiate pure le foto!!! Preferisci la bellezza all'intelligenza...


...amico... ti conosco... lo so chi sei... analfabeta!... si scrive: "puttanella di internet"?... ti sembra corretto?... sei solamente un analfabeta... come ti permetti di usare certi termini?... e per giunta con una sintassi da analfabeta?... sei un rifiuto dell'umanità... fai schifo a te stesso... a me, fai solo pietà... comunque attento, amico mio... tu offendi... e... sai, non si può fare... nemmeno qui... potrei incazzarmi sul serio... e allora... prova a immaginare cosa potrei fare... la tua infelicità... che diventa la mia ragione di vita... tu non sai... amico mio... e ti auguro di continuare a non sapere...


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> …hi, hi, hi… mia cara… ma che noia mortale… già alla prima citazione… fai un errore… che nemmeno un bambino delle scuole elementari farebbe… quando citi… per favore… cita bene… ti prego… non mozzare le frasi… come fanno i dilettanti… allo sbaraglio… e scrivi:
> 
> 
> *“Εν αρχη ην ο Λόγος και ο Λόγος ην προς τον Θεόν και Θεός ην ο λόγος” (**Gv** 1,1)*​
> ...


Sai allora più che correggere me devi correggere un'intera scuola di pensiero, categorie di docenti e biblioteche di libri. Ma il problema resta, perché tu non hai capito un accidenti a parte l'incipit del Vangelo di GV, che guarda caso io abbrevio come  mi pare (sempre meglio del tuo Macbeth citato in italiano).
Citazioni trite e ritrite?? Be' certo immagino che un paio di aforismi di Kierkegaard scritti in norvegese e non in danese sia una cosa che ti capita tutti i giorni.
Mi sorprende poi pensare che tu possa conoscere a memoria tutto i De Civitate Dei... o il De Rerum Natura (volevo dedicarti il prologo... sai quello che fa Aeneadum genitrix homun divomque voluptas.... etc., ma, cielo, lo conoscono anche i ragazzini del ginnasio).
Rimango del mio parere. Che tu sia  un enorme bluffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.
La prossima volta oltre all'inizio ti metterò tutto il vangelo di GV o forse anche i sinittoci, in greco e latino, così sarai contento. 
Il punto è e rimane il seguente: ammorbi questo forum con la tua presunzione e non fai niente di utile per gli utenti. Non offri consigli validi ma cerchi solo facili rimorchi. Ma bravo 10 e lode in psicologia.
(Ahh, per inciso, visto che del Peer Gynt conosci solo la versione di Grieg, ti farà piacere sapere che alcune locandine del dramma furono dipinte da Munch. Così allarghi la tua cultura) (Sempre che tu sappia chi è Munch... ed evita di consultare internet per darmi dettagli...)


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

*SARA*

Munch lo conosce anche mia figlia di 14 mesi...


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2007)

*A scanso di equivoci!*

No mando foto in rete!!! E mi sono pure beccata una parolaccia!!!


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> …le tue citazioni?… hi, hi, hi… hai fatto uno scivolone pazzesco… già sulla prima… e allora, mi sono stufato subito… io sono reale… anzi, io sono… e basta… "disturbo della personalità"?... hi, hi, hi... dimmelo tu, dai, cos'è un "disturbo della personalità"... hi, hi, hi... visto che usi questa categoria diagnostica... sarai perfettamente in grado di dirmi cosa la distingue da una "psicosi"... o da una "nevrosi"... dimmelo dai... hi, hi, hi... tieni conto che io detesto ogni categoria diagnostica... comunque, spiegami dai...


Sai potrei davvero sorprenderti visto che ho un fratello medico il quale non é un dilettante come te che cerca, subdolamente di carpire informazioni. Ti preciso, ma giusto per farti un piacere, che uno dei miei più cari amici è docente di Psichiatria all'Università, Primario nella stessa disciplina e CTU nei maggiori processi penali.
Visto che tu non sai niente della mia vita ed io mi guardo bene da fornire informazioni a riguardo, (per quanto speravo che le tue più volte dichiarate lauree ti avessero almeno fatto intuire l'ambito della mia professione) sono dolente di comunicarti che le patologie psichiatriche et similia sono a me cose piuttosto note.
E, alla persone come te, vistosamente disagiate, normalmente si somministrano buone dosi di psicofarmaci.
Perché rasenti il delirio d'onnipotenza.


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Munch lo conosce anche mia figlia di 14 mesi...


Ma è il cane di Dinamite Bla????


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma è il cane di Dinamite Bla????


Forse.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Sai allora più che correggere me devi correggere un'intera scuola di pensiero, categorie di docenti e biblioteche di libri. Ma il problema resta, perché tu non hai capito un accidenti a parte l'incipit del Vangelo di GV, che guarda caso io abbrevio come mi pare (sempre meglio del tuo Macbeth *citato* in italiano).
> Citazioni trite e ritrite?? Be' certo immagino che un paio di aforismi di Kierkegaard scritti in norvegese e non in danese sia una cosa che ti capita tutti i giorni.
> Mi sorprende poi pensare che tu possa conoscere a memoria tutto i De Civitate Dei... o il De Rerum Natura (volevo dedicarti il prologo... sai quello che fa Aeneadum genitrix homun divomque voluptas.... etc., ma, cielo, lo conoscono anche i ragazzini del ginnasio).
> Rimango del mio parere. Che tu sia un enorme bluffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff.
> ...


...ti ho proprio fatta incazzare, eh?... hi, hi, hi... cosa pensavi?... che sarei caduto nei tuoi giochetti infantili?... amica mia... rilassati... con me, non c'è niente da fare... sei superficiale... tutto qui... e non hai ancora capito bene con chi hai a che fare... hi, hi, hi... sorvolo sugli strafalcioni facilmente rintracciabili in questo tuo nuovo scritto... mi viene da vomitare... hi, hi, hi... hai studiato Nietzsche?... hai studiato i "punti" e il "due punti"?... hi, hi, hi... un'ultima cosa... tu non "abbrevi"... tu citi... quindi, si scrive "Gv" e non "GV"... e si cita bene... credimi... hi, hi, hi... l'amico Will, l'ho tradotto in italiano... non l'ho "citato"... capisco bene che per te la differenza non sussiste... ma c'è... credimi, amica mia, c'è... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse.


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ti ho proprio fatta incazzare, eh?... hi, hi, hi... cosa pensavi?... che sarei caduto nei tuoi giochetti infantili?... amica mia... rilassati... con me, non c'è niente da fare... sei superficiale... tutto qui... e non hai ancora capito bene con chi hai a che fare... hi, hi, hi... sorvolo sugli strafalcioni facilmente rintracciabili in questo tuo nuovo scritto... mi viene da vomitare... hi, hi, hi... hai studiato *Nietzsche?...* hai studiato i "punti" e il "due punti"?... hi, hi, hi... un'ultima cosa... tu non "abbrevi"... tu citi... quindi, si scrive "Gv" e non "GV"... e si cita bene... credimi... hi, hi, hi... l'amico Will, l'ho tradotto in italiano... non l'ho "citato"... capisco bene che per te la differenza non sussiste... ma c'è... credimi, amica mia, c'è... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Forse.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Sai potrei davvero sorprenderti visto che ho un fratello medico il quale non é un dilettante come te che cerca, subdolamente, di carpire informazioni. Ti preciso, ma giusto per farti un piacere, che uno dei miei più cari amici è docente di Psichiatria all'Università, Primario nella stessa disciplina e CTU nei maggiori processi penali.
> Visto che tu non sai niente della mia vita ed io mi guardo bene da fornire informazioni a riguardo, (per quanto speravo che le tue più volte dichiarate lauree ti avessero almeno fatto intuire l'ambito della mia professione) sono dolente di comunicarti che le patologie psichiatriche et similia sono a me cose piuttosto note.
> E, alla persone come te, vistosamente disagiate, normalmente si somministrano buone dosi di psicofarmaci.
> Perché rasenti il delirio d'onnipotenza.


...arrabbiata, eh?... amica mia... che credevi?... di aver a che fare con i tuoi amichetti del bar?... con me non si scherza... ti ho "beccata" con le mani nella marmellata... e adesso... ti agiti... non va bene, credimi... rilassati e accetta la sconfitta... lascia perdere docenti, professori, scienziati, mistici e santoni... io sono qui... quando vuoi... vieni... che ti spiego... hi, hi, hi... sul disturbo di personalità... scusa... dicevi?... hi, hi, hi...

...un'ultima cosa... stai infilando, uno dietro l'altro, una marea di errori sintattici e grammaticali... rilassati... se m'incazzo te li correggo tutti... e ti seppellisco definitivamente...


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2007)

*...........................*



Lettrice ha detto:


>


Va beh..... tanto vale che anticipi la preghiera della sera: "Signore donami soprattutto il senso del ridicolo..... tutto il resto me lo stai già dando con soverchia abbondanza...!!!" 
Bruja
(liberamente tratto da S.Tommaso Moro)


----------



## Ananas (14 Maggio 2007)

Ok. Vuoi scoparti Iris..e vuoi far fuori Sara.


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... il livello è basso... molto basso... da classe operaia... da anonime scuole elementari... anonime scuole medie... anonime scuole superiori... anonime università... insomma, roba da anonimi... signor e signora "_nessuno_"... capisci?


Parla lo studente di Oxford che non capisce l'inglese. Hmmmm... studiato nelle migliori scuole private (pagando per avere uno straccio di diploma), pesantemente ridicolizzato dai compagni... perché era timido lui, non si esprimeva bene come gli altri... era gracile...
Quante volte?? Dai, confessalo Chen. Quante volte ti hanno preso in giro e avresti voluto prenderli a pugni o a calci... la tua rabbia inespressa...
e poi... che impaccio con le ragazze... come si poteva pretendere di uscire con la più carina della classe, che non ti vedeva nemmeno, perché tu facevi da tappezzeria...
E allora decidi che hai una solo via di fuga. I libri. Ti sei comprato una cultura per importi sugli altri, per vendicarti, per soddisfare la sindrome del figlio-eroe di tua madre che ti voleva bello, perfetto, e vincente.
A che età il primo rapporto sessuale??? 25-26 anni???
Hai dovuto pagare una mercenaria??? Cielo che imbarazzo.
E questo tuo imparare a memoria e vantarsi incarnando Incompreso e Il piccolo Lord.
Dio che pena. Un consiglio??? Fatti curare. Magari te lo consiglio io un buon psicanalista.


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

Ananas ha detto:


> Sei il solito maiale schifoso, cerchi di rimorchiare una puttanella di internet...magari vi scambiate pure le foto!!! Preferisci la bellezza all'intelligenza...


Chiunque tu sia, approvo e sottoscrivo.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va beh..... tanto vale che anticipi la preghiera della sera: "Signore donami soprattutto il senso del ridicolo..... tutto il resto me lo stai già dando con soverchia abbondanza...!!!"
> Bruja
> (liberamente tratto da S.Tommaso Moro)


Bruja, a me pare che senso del ridicolo ce ne sia da vendita all'ingrosso... e' il resto che mi preoccupa


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Parla lo studente di Oxford che non capisce l'inglese. Hmmmm... studiato nelle migliori scuole private (pagando per avere uno straccio di diploma), pesantemente ridicolizzato dai compagni... perché era timido lui, non si esprimeva bene come gli altri... era gracile...
> Quante volte?? Dai, confessalo Chen. Quante volte ti hanno preso in giro e avresti voluto prenderli a pugni o a calci... la tua rabbia inespressa...
> e poi... che impaccio con le ragazze... come si poteva pretendere di uscire con la più carina della classe, che non ti vedeva nemmeno, perché tu facevi da tappezzeria...
> E allora decidi che hai una solo via di fuga. I libri. Ti sei comprato una cultura per importi sugli altri, per vendicarti, per soddisfare la sindrome del figlio-eroe di tua madre che ti voleva bello, perfetto, e vincente.
> ...


...sì, sì... non c'è più alcun dubbio... ti sei proprio incazzata... e chissà che bella sei... quando t'incazzi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amico... ti conosco... lo so chi sei... analfabeta!... si scrive: "puttanella di internet"?... ti sembra corretto?... sei solamente un analfabeta... come ti permetti di usare certi termini?... e per giunta con una sintassi da analfabeta?... sei un rifiuto dell'umanità... fai schifo a te stesso... a me, fai solo pietà... comunque attento, amico mio... tu offendi... e... sai, non si può fare... nemmeno qui... potrei incazzarmi sul serio... e allora... prova a immaginare cosa potrei fare... la tua infelicità... che diventa la mia ragione di vita... tu non sai... amico mio... e ti auguro di continuare a non sapere...


Che paura... corriamo ai ripari. Tu non spaventi nessuno. Sei un fake. Un sottoprodotto della coscienza sociale, avvilita dalla perdita di valori e svuotata dall'ecceso del consumismo. Sei un perdente assoluto.


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2007)

*Ananas*

Messaggio anche per Ananas: non sono nè puttanella nè idiota, please. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per il resto signori, fate il vostro gioco....


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Messaggio anche per Ananas: non sono nè puttanella nè idiota, please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Iris, tesoro mio... hai visto come ti ho difesa?... tu lo sai che sono una persona corretta... vero?...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bruja, a me pare che senso del ridicolo ce ne sia da vendita all'ingrosso... e' il resto che mi preoccupa


Mi correggo... dopo gli ultimi interventi mi sento in dovere di aggregarmi alla preghiera della sera


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...arrabbiata, eh?... amica mia... che credevi?... di aver a che fare con i tuoi amichetti del bar?... con me non si scherza... ti ho "beccata" con le mani nella marmellata... e adesso... ti agiti... non va bene, credimi... rilassati e accetta la sconfitta... lascia perdere docenti, professori, scienziati, mistici e santoni... io sono qui... quando vuoi... vieni... che ti spiego... hi, hi, hi... sul disturbo di personalità... scusa... dicevi?... hi, hi, hi...
> 
> ...un'ultima cosa... stai infilando, uno dietro l'altro, una marea di errori sintattici e grammaticali... rilassati... se m'incazzo te li correggo tutti... e ti seppellisco definitivamente...


Se s'incazza corregge tuuuuutttttttttti gli errori sintattici e grammaticali.. pauuuuuuura!
Già, perchè su un forum che tratta del tradimento attraverso le esperienze di chi ha già affrontato le stesse difficoltà... questo è fondamentale. La presenza di Chensamurai è fondamentale. Le sue citazioni sono fondamentalmente irrinunciabili.
Ti rendi conto Chen, che nonostante tu passi il tempo a cercare di -hihihihi- ridicolizzare gli altri e a delirare che "t'implorino"... tu.. da mesi stai implorando tutti noi di un poco di attenzione?! Che nonostante la "bassezza" dell'utenza media, non riesci a stare due giorni senza precipitarti qui?! Che neanche Bruja, la mente, ti piace più come prima quando ti fa notare qualcosa che non si accorda al tuo pensiero?! Che banderuola!
Ah, basta, per quel che mi riguarda qui ci metto davvero un punto... tanto hai già dimostrato ciò che sei, e ciò che non sarai mai in grado di essere.
Bye Bye


----------



## Non registrata (14 Maggio 2007)

*Per chen e saraharket*

Che 2 personaggi siete!
Ognuno di voi ha trovato "pane per i propri denti"...oramai qui si prova timore a postare, ma penso che "lui" stia perdendo terreno: era ora che l'eccelso "chensamurai" (amore per Akira Kurosawa?) trovasse una "lei" non solo alla sua altezza, ma addirittura MOLTO MIGLIORE (si può dire così, vero, chen?).


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ti ho proprio fatta incazzare, eh?... hi, hi, hi... cosa pensavi?... che sarei caduto nei tuoi giochetti infantili?... amica mia... rilassati... con me, non c'è niente da fare... sei superficiale... tutto qui... e non hai ancora capito bene con chi hai a che fare... hi, hi, hi... sorvolo sugli strafalcioni facilmente rintracciabili in questo tuo nuovo scritto... mi viene da vomitare... hi, hi, hi... hai studiato Nietzsche?... hai studiato i "punti" e il "due punti"?... hi, hi, hi... un'ultima cosa... tu non "abbrevi"... tu citi... quindi, si scrive "Gv" e non "GV"... e si cita bene... credimi... hi, hi, hi... l'amico Will, l'ho tradotto in italiano... non l'ho "citato"... capisco bene che per te la differenza non sussiste... ma c'è... credimi, amica mia, c'è... hi, hi, hi...


Figuriamoci. Lui traduce. Infatti si vede. Facile fare il copia-incolla.


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Parla lo studente di Oxford che non capisce l'inglese. Hmmmm... studiato nelle migliori scuole private (pagando per avere uno straccio di diploma), pesantemente ridicolizzato dai compagni... perché era timido lui, non si esprimeva bene come gli altri... era gracile...
> Quante volte?? Dai, confessalo Chen. Quante volte ti hanno preso in giro e avresti voluto prenderli a pugni o a calci... la tua rabbia inespressa...
> e poi... che impaccio con le ragazze... come si poteva pretendere di uscire con la più carina della classe, che non ti vedeva nemmeno, perché tu facevi da tappezzeria...
> E allora decidi che hai una solo via di fuga. I libri. Ti sei comprato una cultura per importi sugli altri, per vendicarti, per soddisfare la sindrome del figlio-eroe di tua madre che ti voleva bello, perfetto, e vincente.
> ...


...sembra la storia della mia vita


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Che paura... corriamo ai ripari. Tu non spaventi nessuno. Sei un fake. Un sottoprodotto della coscienza sociale, avvilita dalla perdita di valori e svuotata dall'ecceso del consumismo. Sei un perdente assoluto.


...Sara... calmati... rilassati... una tisana... una camomilla... della valeriana... hai perso... tutti qui...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Non registrata ha detto:


> Che 2 personaggi siete!
> Ognuno di voi ha trovato "pane per i propri denti"...oramai qui si prova timore a postare, ma penso che "lui" stia perdendo terreno: era ora che l'eccelso "chensamurai" (amore per Akira Kurosawa?) trovasse una "lei" non solo alla sua altezza, ma addirittura MOLTO MIGLIORE (si può dire così, vero, chen?).


 
senza offesa ma non mi pare... gente posso arbitrare l'incontro? Per fare l'arbitro e' necessario avere le corna... mi pare di avere sufficienti requisiti


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Non registrata ha detto:


> Che 2 personaggi siete!
> Ognuno di voi ha trovato "pane per i propri denti"...oramai qui si prova timore a postare, ma penso che "lui" stia perdendo terreno: era ora che l'eccelso "chensamurai" (amore per Akira Kurosawa?) trovasse una "lei" non solo alla sua altezza, ma addirittura MOLTO MIGLIORE (si può dire così, vero, chen?).


...io ho stravinto... hi, hi, hi... e Sara è furiosa...


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> senza offesa ma non mi pare... gente posso arbitrare l'incontro? Per fare l'arbitro e' necessario avere le corna... mi pare di avere sufficienti requisiti


Io faccio il guardalinee allora...pure io ho le corna


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> senza offesa ma non mi pare... gente posso arbitrare l'incontro? Per fare l'arbitro e' necessario avere le corna... mi pare di avere sufficienti requisiti


...ciao Lettrice... mi ricordo di te... donna notevole...


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Sara... calmati... rilassati... una tisana... una camomilla... della valeriana... hai perso... tutti qui...


Sai io mi prendo pure la valeriana, ma a te consiglio dosi enormi di belladonna e di arsenico.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


...multimodi... perché il rosso?... amico mio, hai preso un'altra cantonata?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ciao Lettrice... mi ricordo di te... donna notevole...


E non hai ancora visto la mia foto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao Chen


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> *Sai io *mi prendo pure la valeriana, *ma a* *te consiglio* dosi enormi di belladonna e di arsenico.


 
Sai*,* io mi prendo pure la valeriana, ma*, *a te*,* consiglio dosi... 

Metti le virgole Sara... le virgole!... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io faccio il guardalinee allora...pure io ho le corna


 
Ok reclutato... chi si offre?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Se s'incazza corregge tuuuuutttttttttti gli errori sintattici e grammaticali.. pauuuuuuura!
> Già, perchè su un forum che tratta del tradimento attraverso le esperienze di chi ha già affrontato le stesse difficoltà... questo è fondamentale. La presenza di Chensamurai è fondamentale. Le sue citazioni sono fondamentalmente irrinunciabili.
> Ti rendi conto Chen, che nonostante tu passi il tempo a cercare di -hihihihi- ridicolizzare gli altri e a delirare che "t'implorino"... tu.. da mesi stai implorando tutti noi di un poco di attenzione?! Che nonostante la "bassezza" dell'utenza media, non riesci a stare due giorni senza precipitarti qui?! Che neanche Bruja, la mente, ti piace più come prima quando ti fa notare qualcosa che non si accorda al tuo pensiero?! Che banderuola!
> Ah, basta, per quel che mi riguarda qui ci metto davvero un punto... tanto hai già dimostrato ciò che sei, e ciò che non sarai mai in grado di essere.
> Bye Bye


...tu, amica mia, mi ami...


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...multimodi... perché il rosso?... *amico mio, hai preso un'altra cantonata*?


Una delle tante Chen...a quale ti riferisci, in particolare?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il rosso era solo per evidenziarne il nome. Nessuna valenza politica o timidezza di sorta


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E non hai ancora visto la mia foto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Con i tacchi o senza?


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...tu, amica mia, mi ami...


sì, un botto.
ci vediamo domani a mezzogiorno in piazza del Duomo: avrò in mano un libro e un cappello per proteggere la mia pelle delicata dal sole, mi riconoscerai, ne sono certa. e allora ci ameremo, ci annuseremo, ci scodinzoleremo, fino al giorno dopo, quando tu ti espanderai altrove. ma io sarò felice perchè anche se per un solo istante mi sarò unita a te.























te l'hanno mai detto Chen che "chi si loda s'imbroda?!"
ma va'ia vai cuore mio!


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Sai*,* io mi prendo pure la valeriana, ma*, *a te*,* consiglio dosi...
> 
> Metti le virgole Sara... le virgole!... hi, hi, hi...


Sto uscendo per andare a lavorare a differenza di te che ti gingilli con il pc e basta. Ho fretta. Stop. Non posso certo preoccuparmi della punteggiatura.
Mi è venuta, però il mente una cosa. La mia cultura è proletaria... di basso livello...
Temo che lo sia anche la tua allora. Una delle mie lauree l'ho conseguita presso il tuo stesso ateneo. Sfiga.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una delle tante Chen...a quale ti riferisci, in particolare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...amico mio... in tutta questa confusione... per un momento... ho pensato... che mi contestassi il filosofo morto a Weimar... hai visto che roba?... Sara, mi sfida pubblicamente... e quando perde... s'incazza... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Con i tacchi o senza?


Sempre con i tacchi... ti pare mi scomodo a mandare una foto in cui non sono tirata a puntino?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Sto uscendo per andare a lavorare a differenza di te che ti gingilli con il pc e basta. Ho fretta. Stop. Non posso certo preoccuparmi della punteggiatura.
> Mi è venuta, però *il mente* una cosa. La mia cultura è proletaria... di basso livello...
> Temo che lo sia anche la tua allora. Una delle mie lauree l'ho conseguita presso il tuo stesso ateneo. Sfiga.


...bene... mia cara... io, tuttavia, avrei scritto "in mente"... e non "il mente"... con buona pace dell'Ateneo... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> sì, un botto.
> ci vediamo domani a mezzogiorno in piazza del Duomo: avrò in mano un libro e un cappello per proteggere la mia pelle delicata dal sole, mi riconoscerai, ne sono certa. e allora ci ameremo, ci annuseremo, ci scodinzoleremo, fino al giorno dopo, quando tu ti espanderai altrove. ma io sarò felice perchè anche se per un solo istante mi sarò unita a te.
> 
> 
> ...


...amore mio... per te, uno come me, rappresenta un sogno... io non sono come i ragazzetti che hai avuto fino ad ora... per me, le donne, hanno... e fanno... follie...


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amico mio... in tutta questa confusione... per un momento... ho pensato... che mi contestassi il filosofo morto a Weimar... hai visto che roba?... Sara, mi sfida pubblicamente... e quando perde... s'incazza... hi, hi, hi...


Contestare un genio come lui? Ha distrutto tutto quello che non meritava di stare in piedi...dogmi religiosi, leggi scientifiche, illusioni di senso...ma a differenza degli altri, sulle loro macerie ha saputo ricostruire. Altro che nichilismo, com'è propriamente inteso. 
Ma si sa, una cosa è il messaggio di un profeta, altra tutti gli "ismi" che si generano e si annidano su di esso come zecche.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> sì, un botto.
> ci vediamo domani a mezzogiorno in piazza del Duomo: avrò in mano un libro e un cappello per proteggere la mia pelle delicata dal sole, mi riconoscerai, ne sono certa. e allora ci ameremo, ci annuseremo, ci scodinzoleremo, fino al giorno dopo, quando tu ti espanderai altrove. ma io sarò felice perchè anche se per un solo istante mi sarò unita a te.
> 
> 
> ...


...amore mio... per te, uno come me, rappresenta un sogno... io non sono come i ragazzetti che hai avuto fino ad ora... per me, le donne, hanno fatto... e fanno... follie...


----------



## Iris (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sempre con i tacchi... ti pare mi scomodo a mandare una foto in cui non sono tirata a puntino?


Si. Che domanda che ti faccio!!! Pure io, con i tacchi e profonda scollatura...sai chi non mostra non vende!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








POi come dice Air,riga in mezzo ed un filo di rossetto


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amore mio... per te, uno come me, rappresenta un sogno... io non sono come i ragazzetti che hai avuto fino ad ora... per me, le donne, hanno fatto... e fanno... follie...


Si tagliano le vene dalla disperazione o si gettano dall'ultimo piano.


----------



## Nobody (14 Maggio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Si. Che domanda che ti faccio!!! Pure io, con i tacchi e profonda scollatura...sai chi non mostra non vende!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ma...che permanente ti fai?


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ma...che permanente ti fai?


Niente... io solo due colpi di sole per esaltare l'incarnato


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amore mio... per te, uno come me, rappresenta un sogno... io non sono come i ragazzetti che hai avuto fino ad ora... per me, le donne, hanno... e fanno... follie...


eh lo so. tu sai tutto Chen.. ti prego, non buttarmi via come un fazzoletto usato. amami e rendimi libera.. di espandemi.. e essere consapevole di me stessa.
i miei ex.. sì tutti ragazzetti, solo che ora non li rammento.. puoi rinfrescarmi la memoria?!
da quando tu sei entrato nella mia vita, non c'è posto per nient'altro, neanche per i ricordi. dimmi.. come mi chiamo? quanti anni ho? chi sono?da dove vengo? 
oh Chen.. illuminami d'immenso.


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

Chennnnnnnn... Benedetto ragazzo, ma che fai? 
Ti chiedo solo cosa vai cercando, 
qui la cultura è bassina e magari anche raso terra (a cominciare da me) va bene,
ma tu cosa pensi di fare? 
Vuoi alzare il livello con le correzioni giornaliere?
Vuoi proporre dei test attitudinali per la registrazione al forum?
Ti vuoi integrare in una comunità di diversi?
O cos'altro... caro amico nostro...?
Una volta mi dicesti che la tua è solo difesa... va bene, ma, visto che ti attaccano solo due o tre, non potresti tirare avanti ed ignorarli con la tua superiorità...?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Si tagliano le vene dalla disperazione o si gettano dall'ultimo piano.


...hai perso!... inutile che t'incazzi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Chennnnnnnn... Benedetto ragazzo, ma che fai?
> Ti chiedo solo cosa vai cercando,
> qui la cultura è bassina e magari anche raso terra (a cominciare da me) va bene,
> ma tu cosa pensi di fare?
> ...


...dice bene... amica mia... mi attaccano a testa bassa... ma poi, quando si rompono le corna... hi, hi, hi... allora s'incazzano... ed escono dalle righe...


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> eh lo so. tu sai tutto Chen.. ti prego, non buttarmi via come un fazzoletto usato. amami e rendimi libera.. di espandemi.. e essere consapevole di me stessa.
> i miei ex.. sì tutti ragazzetti, solo che ora non li rammento.. puoi rinfrescarmi la memoria?!
> da quando tu sei entrato nella mia vita, non c'è posto per nient'altro, neanche per i ricordi. dimmi.. come mi chiamo? *quanti anni ho*? chi sono?da dove vengo?
> oh Chen.. illuminami d'immenso.


...Otella... amica mia... sei del 1982... siamo quasi coetanei...hi, hi, hi... oppure, menti... a dire il vero... menti comunque... dato che la tua età mentale... non supera i tre anni... hi, hi, hi... sto scherzando... non prendertela dai... ti voglio bene... esci una sera con me... e ti parlerò di Abu Ali al-Husayn Ibn Sina... dopo di me... tutti gli altri uomini del mondo ti sembreranno vuoti e noiosi... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...dice bene... amica mia... mi attaccano a testa bassa... ma poi, quando si rompono le corna... hi, hi, hi... allora s'incazzano... ed escono dalle righe...


Si va bene, 
però mi vuoi rispondere sul cosa hai intenzione di fare o no?
Te la senti di saltare a piè pari quei due/tre post di provocazioni... e di scrivere in pace con tutti, dimostrando diversamente la tua superiorità...?


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Otella... amica mia... sei del 1982... siamo quasi coetanei...hi, hi, hi... oppure, menti... a dire il vero... menti comunque... dato che la tua età mentale... non supera i tre anni... hi, hi, hi... sto scherzando... non prendertela dai... ti voglio bene... esci una sera con me... e ti parlerò di Abu Ali al-Husayn Ibn Sina... dopo di me... tutti gli altri uomini del mondo ti sembreranno vuoti e noiosi... hi, hi, hi...


ora non fare così...
che poi pare che stai qui per rimorchiare


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

saraharket ha detto:


> Sto uscendo per andare a lavorare a differenza di te che ti gingilli con il pc e basta. Ho fretta. Stop. *Non posso certo preoccuparmi della* *punteggiatura*.
> Mi è venuta, però il mente una cosa. La mia cultura è proletaria... di basso livello...
> Temo che lo sia anche la tua allora. Una delle mie lauree l'ho conseguita presso il tuo stesso ateneo. Sfiga.


...Sara... sei "_scompensata_"?... parlavo di virgole... non di punteggiatura... sulla punteggiatura, ti avevo corretta in precedenza... stai calma, dai!... rilassati... hi, hi, hi... ti "sento" agitatissima... è solo un gioco... un gioco... che hai perso... tutto qui... guarda che io ti voglio bene...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Otella... amica mia... sei del 1982...* siamo quasi coetanei*...hi, hi, hi... oppure, menti... a dire il vero... menti comunque... dato che la tua età mentale... non supera i tre anni... hi, hi, hi... sto scherzando... non prendertela dai... ti voglio bene... esci una sera con me... e ti parlerò di Abu Ali al-Husayn Ibn Sina... dopo di me... tutti gli altri uomini del mondo ti sembreranno vuoti e noiosi... hi, hi, hi...


 
Quanto quasi?


----------



## procultura (14 Maggio 2007)

*l'età*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Otella... amica mia... sei del 1982... siamo quasi coetanei...hi, hi, hi... oppure, menti... a dire il vero... menti comunque... dato che la tua età mentale... non supera i tre anni... hi, hi, hi... sto scherzando... non prendertela dai... ti voglio bene... esci una sera con me... e ti parlerò di Abu Ali al-Husayn Ibn Sina... dopo di me... tutti gli altri uomini del mondo ti sembreranno vuoti e noiosi... hi, hi, hi...


la tua età è il 5° mistero di fatima ... in altro post hai detto di avere ca 34 anni


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ora non fare così...
> che poi pare che stai qui per rimorchiare


...amica mia... che devo fare?... hai letto quello che mi scrivono?... io mi difendo come posso... hi, hi, hi... la mia natura è buona e gentile... predico la non violenza e... l'amore... amo il creato... e ne ricevo in cambio insulti... minaccie...


----------



## Ananas (14 Maggio 2007)

*Chen*

L'abbiamo capito che vuoi scopare...ma tra Iris , Otella e Lettrice chi ti faresti per prima?


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quanto quasi?


...ho 34 anni... lei ne ha 25... insomma, dai, _quasi_ coetanei... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ho 34 anni... lei ne ha 25... insomma, dai, _quasi_ coetanei... hi, hi, hi...


hahahahaha... ti sei salvato col quasi


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Otella... amica mia... sei del 1982... siamo quasi coetanei...hi, hi, hi... oppure, menti... a dire il vero... menti comunque... dato che la tua età mentale... non supera i tre anni... hi, hi, hi... sto scherzando... non prendertela dai... ti voglio bene... esci una sera con me... e ti parlerò di Abu Ali al-Husayn Ibn Sina... dopo di me... tutti gli altri uomini del mondo ti sembreranno vuoti e noiosi... hi, hi, hi...


 
aaaah sono dell'82!! Grazie Chen!! Se non ci fossi tu, come sarebbe vuota la mia vita!
Ma certo che non mi offendo, figurati. Tu, quando fai questo tipo di osservazioni, lo fai per migliorarmi, ed io.. io te ne devo essere grata.
mi sto già espandendo, ecco.. stasera mangio pasta e fagioli così mi viene meglio. oh.. ma che dico! Chiedo perdono altissimo. Vado a fustigarmi col Devoto Oli.



ps= secondo me ha vinto Sara. il suo non usare nè accenti nè spiriti, nel testo greco, dimostra che non ha fatto copia-incolla, a differenza di te. Però ti perdoniamo Chen.

pps= anche se smetto di risponderti qui, fai conto che lo faccia. figurati un "ti amo mio signore" dopo ogni tuo post ok?!
Del resto quando chi ama è immaginario, l'oggetto d'amore è ancora più immaginario, e le motivazioni sono immaginarie, possiamo rendere tutto immaginario. perchè dovrei smettere di compiacerti?! per così poco! ..certo che se hai bisogno di credere che io sia innamorata di te, deve essere proprio fredda e vuota la tua stanza.. devi essere tanto tanto solo... povero Chen. Pover'uomo. 
Lasciatelo stare non lo attaccate più! stronzi! Lui si difende soltanto, e vince. Vince capito?!


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

*e mi quoto da me*



mailea ha detto:


> Chennnnnnnn... Benedetto ragazzo, ma che fai?
> *Ti chiedo solo cosa vai cercando, *
> *qui la cultura è bassina e magari anche raso terra (a cominciare da me) va bene,*
> *ma tu cosa pensi di fare? *
> ...


----------



## Ananas (14 Maggio 2007)

Te lo dico io cosa cerca!
Iris, Lettrice ed Otella..le metterebbe in fila!


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... che devo fare?... hai letto quello che mi scrivono?... io mi difendo come posso... hi, hi, hi... la mia natura è buona e gentile... predico la non violenza e... l'amore... amo il creato... e ne ricevo in cambio insulti... minaccie...


 
No no Chen su, ne abbiamo già parlato. Tu fai lo stronzo, e lo sai.
Tu offendi più degli altri, e lo sai.
Tu sei qui perchè vuoi un pubblico, e lo sai.
Tu sei solo come un cane, e lo sai.
Su, smetti di fare la vittima, che hai due canini alla Dracula tutti sanguinolenti dietro quel tuo sorrisetto fasullo.
E ammettilo. Non puoi fare a meno di questo forum perchè sei solo, perchè ti fa sentire importante. Altrimenti.. non trovando un ambiente adeguato al tuo sommo intelletto, saresti andato altrove.
Ma sei qui.. stai qui, imploraci!!


----------



## procultura (14 Maggio 2007)

*otella*

ma ti vuoi calmare un po'? che problema hai?


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> ma ti vuoi calmare un po'? che problema hai?


Io mi sto divertendo da morire. Io lo amo.
Tu che problema hai?
Anche tu qui per esibirti?
Prego..


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Ananas ha detto:


> L'abbiamo capito che vuoi scopare...ma tra Iris , Otella e Lettrice chi ti faresti per prima?


...con chi sceglierei di fare all'amore?... quale, di queste, è in grado di aggiungere "_bellezza e grazia_" alla mia vita?... quale, di queste, può farmi ricordare, più delle altre... il viaggio della mia anima nel mondo iperuranico?... farei all'amore con quella che rappresenti, più delle altre, la filosofia... per me, il sesso, è consapevolezza e meditazione... viaggio alla ricerca di se stessi... superamento dell'Io... farei all'amore con quella che, se indico la luna, non si ferma a  guardare il dito...


----------



## procultura (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Io mi sto divertendo da morire. Io lo amo.
> Tu che problema hai?
> Anche tu qui per esibirti?
> Prego..


ti sbrachi come una scalmanata per un forum, poveretta!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> ma ti vuoi calmare un po'? che problema hai?


...ciao... amico mio... Otella sta evolvendo... lentamente... ma inesorabilmente... lasciala fare... alla fine... non sarà più la stessa...


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

Ananas ha detto:


> Te lo dico io cosa cerca!
> Iris, Lettrice ed Otella..le metterebbe in fila!


ma dai... non mi dire...


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...con chi sceglierei di fare all'amore?... quale, di queste, è in grado di aggiungere "_bellezza e grazia_" alla mia vita?... quale, di queste, può farmi ricordare, più delle altre... il viaggio della mia anima nel mondo iperuranico?... farei all'amore con quella che rappresenti, più delle altre, la filosofia... per me, il sesso, è consapevolezza e meditazione... viaggio alla ricerca di se stessi... superamento dell'Io... farei all'amore con quella che, se indico la luna, *non si ferma a guardare il dito*...


ahperò!


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> ti sbrachi come una scalmanata per un forum, poveretta!


Non mi sembra di stare a sbracarmi, mi sembra di giocare con le persone che qui vogliono solo giocare.
Mi piace questo forum perchè mi ha dato tanto, e la casalinga, confesso, mi ha dato più spunti di riflessione di Chensamurai e le sue mille personalità.
Mi sbraco per un forum allora, se così vi sembra. Un forum dove io sono finita con motivazioni senz'altro più inerenti al contesto, di chi si mette a sottolineare non il contenuto ma la forma di un discorso, e di chi non interviene, se non chiamandosi "procultura" in un luogo dove non di cultura ma di esperienze umane si discute. Un forum dove io rimango per crescere con gli altri, dando una parte di me, non per dire "imbecille" achi sta qui con me a discutere, solo per sentirmi migliore.
Perdonami Procultura, ma il tuo "poveretta" mi fa sorridere di orgoglio, perchè tu qui sei l'ennesimo che tenta di invalidare il prossimo per scarsità di alternative di rivalsa nella propria vita. E se son poveretta io, tu non mangi da decenni.


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...ciao... amico mio... Otella sta evolvendo... lentamente... ma inesorabilmente... lasciala fare... alla fine... non sarà più la stessa...


 
sì.. diventerò un drago verde con l'alito al sapore di cipolla. ed eliminerò chiunque non abbia il raffreddore.


----------



## procultura (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di stare a sbracarmi, mi sembra di giocare con le persone che qui vogliono solo giocare.
> Mi piace questo forum perchè mi ha dato tanto, e la casalinga, confesso, mi ha dato più spunti di riflessione di Chensamurai e le sue mille personalità.
> Mi sbraco per un forum allora, se così vi sembra. Un forum dove io sono finita con motivazioni senz'altro più inerenti al contesto, di chi si mette a sottolineare non il contenuto ma la forma di un discorso, e di chi non interviene, se non chiamandosi "procultura" in un luogo dove non di cultura ma di esperienze umane si discute. Un forum dove io rimango per crescere con gli altri, dando una parte di me, non per dire "imbecille" achi sta qui con me a discutere, solo per sentirmi migliore.
> Perdonami Procultura, ma il tuo "poveretta" mi fa sorridere di orgoglio, perchè tu qui sei l'ennesimo che tenta di invalidare il prossimo per scarsità di alternative di rivalsa nella propria vita. E se son poveretta io, tu non mangi da decenni.


contenta tu.


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> contenta tu.


Estasiata.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di stare a sbracarmi, mi sembra di giocare con le persone che qui vogliono solo giocare.
> Mi piace questo forum perchè mi ha dato tanto, e la casalinga, confesso, mi ha dato più spunti di riflessione di Chensamurai e le sue mille personalità.
> Mi sbraco per un forum allora, se così vi sembra. Un forum dove io sono finita con motivazioni senz'altro più inerenti al contesto, di chi si mette a sottolineare non il contenuto ma la forma di un discorso, e di chi non interviene, se non chiamandosi "procultura" in un luogo dove non di cultura ma di esperienze umane si discute. Un forum dove io rimango per crescere con gli altri, dando una parte di me, non per dire "imbecille" achi sta qui con me a discutere, solo per sentirmi migliore.
> Perdonami Procultura, ma il tuo "poveretta" mi fa sorridere di orgoglio, perchè tu qui sei l'ennesimo che tenta di invalidare il prossimo per scarsità di alternative di rivalsa nella propria vita. E se son poveretta io, tu non mangi da decenni.


…di quali “_mille personalità_” parli?... Otella, amica mia, il tuo problema è evidente… tu hai paura di una persona come me… tu mi temi… perché sai che, se voglio, ti mostro la tua ignoranza… e tu, non la vuoi vedere… la vuoi dimenticare… vuoi continuare a raccontarti che sai scrivere… che ti sai esprimere… che sei forbita… che non sei come le “_veline_”… che sono belle… ma ignoranti… ed invece… amica mia… ecco qua… Chen… che ti dimostra quanto sei ignorante… e le tue puerili costruzioni… vacillano…


----------



## Ananas (14 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> ahperò!


Le vuole provare tutte!!! Quella che non si ferma al dito...ma da un'altra parte. Io ne ho in mente una....


----------



## Non registrata (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Estasiata.


otella smettila di rompere che stro chen è un vero fenomeno senza di lui il forum era una schifezza ammettilo. io me lo scoperei volentieri uno così!


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Non registrata ha detto:


> otella smettila di rompere che stro chen è un vero fenomeno senza di lui il forum era una schifezza ammettilo. io me lo scoperei volentieri uno così!


...amica mia... io non "scopo" con nessuna donna... *io creo mondi*... è diverso... non c'è filosofia nella tua vita...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...amica mia... io non "scopo" con nessuna donna... *io creo mondi*... è diverso... non c'è filosofia nella tua vita...


Chen... com'e' che non hai corretto gli errori?...


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...hai perso!... inutile che t'incazzi...


AA vinne... aa tape... spiller vi risiko, kanskje? Det fins ingen krig. Det er bare deg som ser fiender overalt. Du er den dummeste mann i verden. Dra til helvete. Sagt med hele hjertet.  Du kan godt forstaa, ikke sant? Oh, klart. Sikkert. Du synes du er gudommelig. Du forstaar ingenting. Du er ingenting.


----------



## Old chensamurai (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chen... com'e' che non hai corretto gli errori?...


...più che "_errori_"... mi sembrano "_orrori_"... il livello è così infimo... che non voglio sprecarmi...


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

Ananas ha detto:


> Le vuole provare tutte!!! Quella che non si ferma al dito...ma da un'altra parte. Io ne ho in mente una....


o tempora o mores!*




*



(così tanto per partecipare)


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> …di quali “_mille personalità_” parli?... Otella, amica mia, il tuo problema è evidente… tu hai paura di una persona come me… tu mi temi… perché sai che, se voglio, ti mostro la tua ignoranza… e tu, non la vuoi vedere… la vuoi dimenticare… vuoi continuare a raccontarti che sai scrivere… che ti sai esprimere… che sei forbita… che non sei come le “_veline_”… che sono belle… ma ignoranti… ed invece… amica mia… ecco qua… Chen… che ti dimostra quanto sei ignorante… e le tue puerili costruzioni… vacillano…


O unn'ero innamorata?!
ah che banderuola!
mai potrei essere una velina, e mai mi sognerei di definirmi forbita.
Però vedi Chen, puoi dimostrarmi tutto ciò che vuoi, ma la verità è che sei tu ad aver bisogno di noi, non noi di te, e le mie considerazioni saranno puerili, ma ti fanno male amico mio, perchè sono vere. Tu qui non esisti, per quanto ti affanni. Hai mai letto nessuno che, appena giunto in questo forum con la propria esperienza di vita, coi propri dolori o coi propri dubbi, abbia dichiarato di desiderare un tuo parere?! Hai mai letto nessuno che aspettasse trepidando la tua opinione?! o che semplicemente, una volta letta, ti abbia ringraziato per il contributo?! 
Prendi a braccetto Procultura, il tuo alterego numero 999, e andate, se siete circondati da cose che non vi piacciono. ma la verità è che state qui, che intervenite per criticare ma state qui.... a buon intenditor...


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

Non registrata ha detto:


> otella smettila di rompere che stro chen è un vero fenomeno senza di lui il forum era una schifezza ammettilo. io me lo scoperei volentieri uno così!


 
oi, sei fortunata! non credo si faccia problemi, basta che non ti fermi al dito.
registrati e scambiati il contatto.. ti si apriranno mondi!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> o tempora o mores!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maile' lascia perdere ... son tutti caduti dalle scale di Oxford


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ...Sara... sei "_scompensata_"?... parlavo di virgole... non di punteggiatura... sulla punteggiatura, ti avevo corretta in precedenza... stai calma, dai!... rilassati... hi, hi, hi... ti "sento" agitatissima... è solo un gioco... un gioco... che hai perso... tutto qui... guarda che io ti voglio bene...


Desverre er det ikke meg som har store problemer. Det er deg.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

LAHKedoiq eodsmackjhaIUewhqroikqf dm fijqwpirf[dsmcliorhweorhqwjdfasjcks


Sbarella insegna


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Maile' lascia perdere ... son tutti caduti dalle scale di Oxford


forse è meglio che scendiamo al piano di sotto va...


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> LAHKedoiq eodsmackjhaIUewhqroikqf dm fijqwpirf[dsmcliorhweorhqwjdfasjcks
> 
> 
> Sbarella insegna


tesorina dolce... lei si che possiede la verità


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> tesorina dolce... lei si che possiede la verità


E si... verita' incontaminata


----------



## procultura (14 Maggio 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> O unn'ero innamorata?!
> ah che banderuola!
> mai potrei essere una velina, e mai mi sognerei di definirmi forbita.
> Però vedi Chen, puoi dimostrarmi tutto ciò che vuoi, ma la verità è che sei tu ad aver bisogno di noi, non noi di te, e le mie considerazioni saranno puerili, ma ti fanno male amico mio, perchè sono vere. Tu qui non esisti, per quanto ti affanni. Hai mai letto nessuno che, appena giunto in questo forum con la propria esperienza di vita, coi propri dolori o coi propri dubbi, abbia dichiarato di desiderare un tuo parere?! Hai mai letto nessuno che aspettasse trepidando la tua opinione?! o che semplicemente, una volta letta, ti abbia ringraziato per il contributo?!
> Prendi a braccetto Procultura, il tuo alterego numero 999, e andate, se siete circondati da cose che non vi piacciono. ma la verità è che state qui, che intervenite per criticare ma state qui.... a buon intenditor...


io non sono un alter ego di chen. tu sei così presuntuosa che non credi di non poter piacere a ben 2 persone.
ti ricordo anche che, prima della tua venuta su questo forum, era possibile intervenire e partecipare anche da non registrato senza correre il rischio di essere insultato come tu fai. non mi sembra tu abbia cura di questo forum se non ti trattieni mai dallo sbracarti forsennatamente.


----------



## saraharket (14 Maggio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> …di quali “_mille personalità_” parli?... Otella, amica mia, il tuo problema è evidente… tu hai paura di una persona come me… tu mi temi… perché sai che, se voglio, ti mostro la tua ignoranza… e tu, non la vuoi vedere… la vuoi dimenticare… vuoi continuare a raccontarti che sai scrivere… che ti sai esprimere… che sei forbita… che non sei come le “_veline_”… che sono belle… ma ignoranti… ed invece… amica mia… ecco qua… Chen… che ti dimostra quanto sei ignorante… e le tue puerili costruzioni… vacillano…


Hun vet og kan mer enn deg. Bare du kunne vite hvem hun virkelig er. Du er helt ut av forstanden. Ta en pille, vennen min. Og gaa til aa legge deg. Saa kjedelig du er!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Otella82 (14 Maggio 2007)

procultura ha detto:


> io non sono un alter ego di chen. *tu sei così presuntuosa* che non credi di non poter piacere a ben 2 persone.
> ti ricordo anche che, prima della tua venuta su questo forum, era possibile intervenire e partecipare anche da non registrato senza correre il rischio di essere insultato come tu fai. non mi sembra tu abbia cura di questo forum se non ti trattieni mai dallo sbracarti forsennatamente.


 
uhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhauhahu 

	
	
		
		
	


	












detto da te procultura?!
Vuoi parlarci di te, invece di entrar qui ogni volta e decantare la nostra ignoranza come il tuo amico o alterego?!
Stai da non registrato se vuoi, ma la cosa non cambia. cosa cerchi?! cerchi un pubblico anche tu?! 

Ps= Io sono certa di non piacere a molte più di 2 persone, ma vedi, la differenza è che non me ne faccio un problema, sei tu che mi hai chiamato in causa per prima, per me, non esisti perchè di tuo, emozionalmente parlando, umanamente parlando, non c'è niente.
boria boria, e ancora boria.


----------



## MariLea (14 Maggio 2007)

bah... adesso direi sia venuto il momento di andare...
lasciamo soli sara e chen... che ne dite?
casomai di tanto in tanto veniamo in punta di piedi a spiare i loro giochi... non si sa mai... impariamo qualcosa


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*

E tu dicevi che di senso del ridicolo ne avevamo in quantità?....... ma bisogna anche metterlo a frutto!!
Va beh..... io ho già partecipato abbastanza, e meno male che non si doveva dare seguito...
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E tu dicevi che di senso del ridicolo ne avevamo in quantità?....... ma bisogna anche metterlo a frutto!!
> Va beh..... io ho già partecipato abbastanza, e meno male che non si doveva dare seguito...
> Bruja


Ok pero' mi son ricreduta due tre post dopo


----------



## Bruja (14 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ok pero' mi son ricreduta due tre post dopo


Te ne dò atto..... sperando di non essere la sola!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Maggio 2007)

*noooo*



saraharket ha detto:


> AA vinne... aa tape... spiller vi *risiko*, kanskje? Det fins ingen krig. Det er bare deg som ser fiender overalt. Du er den dummeste mann i verden. Dra til helvete. Sagt med hele hjertet. Du kan godt forstaa, ikke sant? Oh, klart. Sikkert. Du synes du er gudommelig. Du forstaar ingenting. Du er ingenting.


*Io preferisco monopoli !*


----------



## Lettrice (14 Maggio 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io preferisco monopoli !*


----------



## saraharket (15 Maggio 2007)

*PER BRUJA*



Bruja ha detto:


> E tu dicevi che di senso del ridicolo ne avevamo in quantità?....... ma bisogna anche metterlo a frutto!!
> Va beh..... io ho già partecipato abbastanza, e meno male che non si doveva dare seguito...
> Bruja


Senti, mi hanno riferito... e ti chiedo sinceramente scusa. Idem per gli altri. Non è che io trovi la vicenda divertente, anzi, mi secca da morire. Se vuoi per me finisce qui. Grazie ancora e salutoni al meraviglioso gatto delle foreste norvegesi.


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*saraharket*



saraharket ha detto:


> Senti, mi hanno riferito... e ti chiedo sinceramente scusa. Idem per gli altri. Non è che io trovi la vicenda divertente, anzi, mi secca da morire. Se vuoi per me finisce qui. Grazie ancora e salutoni al meraviglioso gatto delle foreste norvegesi.


 
Non devi scusarti, ho solo e sempre detto quello che penso circa la differenza fra confronti dialettici e baruffe inutili in cui sò bene che alcuni riescono a trascinare altri in inutili ed interminabili querelles.
In fondo è un fare attenzione proprio agli utenti chiedere e ritenere giusto che si torni ad un dialogo, ad una discussione che spesso, anche se accesa può dare spunto a interessantissimi scambi di vedute.
Ho visto crescere questo forum e le persone che lo frequentano abitualmente sono fra le migliori che abbia letto in molti anni. Sembra retorico, ma siamo veramente una famiglia amicale virtuale e qui, oltre alle idee ed agli argomenti, entra anche il quotidiano, quello che ci fa riconoscere come persone che hanno interesse una per l'altra e che davvero possono dare un momento di conforto in circostanze difficili.
Mi spiace fare questa parte che vorrei non mi competesse neppure, ma sarebbe così gradevole e gradito leggere argomenti e discussioni come fra persone che esprimono opinioni e vengono opinate in modo circostanziato ma con il rispetto delle reciproche convinzioni.
Ho ricevuto parecchie lamentele in privato, ed anche se non ho potere decisionale e se ho sempre optato per non bannare nè censurare nessuno, mi appello al potere del buon senso di ognuno nel trattare con oculatezza e maturità ogni provocazioni:
Trascendere non serve a nessuno, e non arricchisce certo il dialogo, quindi mia cara lo dico a te come a chiunque abbia voglia di ascoltare.... ho stima e considerazione della vostra intelligenza e cultura, ed appunto poichè più se ne ha e più si sanno dominare e convogliare i propri messaggi, mi aspetto che tutto rientri nella "normale civiltà della comunicazione"!
Ringrazio chi cercherà di fare per questo forum ciò che farebbe per il proprio salotto o ufficio, un luogo in cui venga spontanea la voglia di partecipare.
Bruja

p.s. x Chen
Sai che sono sempre diretta e coerente; da te mi aspetto la dimostrazione pratica di tutto quello che vai continuamente scrivendo, e magari ad un livello più alto, che sia paritetico all'opinione che hai di te e che anche gli altri potrebbero condividere di te! Potresti tramutare l'insofferenza altrui in piacevole confronto, e se anche non hai interesse per l'opinione che gli altri hanno di te, sarebbe un tratto cortese e garbato non farlo notare ad ogni post.
La tua indubbia conoscenza ed intelligenza ti pone nella condizione di essere un tracciatore di argomenti, hai le qualità di uno stratega del pensiero, perchè fare il Masaniello ...
Grazie


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

_Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul,_ 
_ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul!_


----------



## Non registrata (15 Maggio 2007)

*Un plauso per saraharket e Bruja*

Come si dice..."chi ha più buon senso l'usi"  e Voi Due lo state finalmente dimostrando...ah, complimenti ad "Otella82" per gli interventi sempre pertinenti.
 Bruja, tu sei moderatore/trice?
Ho un solo rimpianto: non conosco affatto il norvegese, per cui non riesco a tradurre i pensieri di saraharket (anche questo è un nome norvegese?).


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> _Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul,_
> _ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul!_


Chiaro... l'ho sempre pensato...


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*non registrata*

Non sono e non vorrei neppure essere una moderatrice. Ho la convinzione che un forum adulto e maturo non abbia bisogno di moderatori nè di censura.... basta ed avanza l'educazione e il "saper vivere".
Fra amici poi che serve controllare le conversazioni? Sarebbe una dichiarazione di sconfitta del buon senso, della comprensione e del rispetto fra le persone. 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

*Moltimo' a sfregio!!*

Bho asmākaṃ svargastha pitaḥ: tava nāma pavitram pūjyatāṃ. Tava rājyamāyātu Yathā svarge tathā medinyāmapi tavecchā sidhyatu. Śvastanaṃ bhakṣyamadyāsmabhyaṃ dehi. Vayañca yathāsmadaparādhināṃ kṣamāmahe, tathā tvamasmākamaparādhān kṣamasva. Asmāṃśca parīkṣāṃ mā naya, api-tu durātmata uddhara. Yato rājyaṃ parākramaḥ pratāpaśca yuge-yuge tavaiva eva. 
Beccati questo


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chiaro... l'ho sempre pensato...
















ah si? Ma allora:
_ai-mênu_ _gabil nbar  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho asmākaṃ svargastha pitaḥ: tava nāma pavitram pūjyatāṃ. Tava rājyamāyātu Yathā svarge tathā medinyāmapi tavecchā sidhyatu. Śvastanaṃ bhakṣyamadyāsmabhyaṃ dehi. Vayañca yathāsmadaparādhināṃ kṣamāmahe, tathā tvamasmākamaparādhān kṣamasva. Asmāṃśca parīkṣāṃ mā naya, api-tu durātmata uddhara. Yato rājyaṃ parākramaḥ pratāpaśca yuge-yuge tavaiva eva.
> Beccati questo


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Ma ti pare riuscissi ad arrivare piu' in la'... non mi sopravvalutare  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















_Clatu' Verata Nector  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 





    bestie che siete 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Buon giorno animali.


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*????*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> bestie che siete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fra un po' chiederò a qualcuno di tenermi la mano per solidarietà!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fra un po' chiederò a qualcuno di tenermi la mano per solidarietà!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ma voleva essere un appellativo di simpatico e affettuoso riconoscimento ,Animala!


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bestie che siete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ne è arrivata un'altra...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ave, Felis Catus


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2007)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ne è arrivata un'altra...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dopo un saluto cosi...non mi serve altro per il resto della giornata.


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Dopo un saluto cosi...non mi serve altro per il resto della giornata.


 
Se vuoi condividere pioggia e stravento, non c'è problema, per le amiche rinuncio a qualunque cosa...... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

*MM*

Molti la conosci la formula magica dello specchio riflesso?

_Specchio riflesso _
_Buttati nel cesso_
_Tira lo sciacquone_
_Diventi un cagallone!_
​_
























_​


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molti la conosci la formula magica dello specchio riflesso?
> 
> _Specchio riflesso _
> _Buttati nel cesso_
> ...


Arrori ti pighiri, malaritta


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se vuoi condividere pioggia e stravento, non c'è problema, per le amiche rinuncio a qualunque cosa......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


condivido Animala, adoro la pioggia con lo stravento.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> condivido Animala, adoro la pioggia con lo stravento.


Gia' ma solo perche' non ce l'avete 300 giorni l'anno


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Arrori ti pighiri, malaritta


dai pero' la conoscevi no?


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Gia' ma solo perche' non ce l'avete 300 giorni l'anno


ahi ragione pure tu... io pero' ho anche la puzza di maiali, e di  fertilizzzanti...e insetti che mai in nessun' altra parte d' italia ho avuto il piacere di conoscere...e quanto mi fanno sckifo ..quanto..


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dai pero' la conoscevi no?


Bleffatori, piantatela


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ahi ragione pure tu... io pero' ho anche la puzza di maiali, e di fertilizzzanti...e insetti che mai in nessun' altra parte d' italia ho avuto il piacere di conoscere...e quanto mi fanno sckifo ..quanto..


Ma Micia, cara, mo vieni a sentire che bell'odorino di fertilizzanti "biologici" (cacca) entra dalla finestra accompagnato da una brezzolina primaverile... un piacere


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma Micia, cara, mo vieni a sentire che bell'odorino di fertilizzanti "biologici" (cacca) entra dalla finestra accompagnato da una brezzolina primaverile... un piacere


Volete le distese di tulipani?..... Bisogna tenersi anche la cacca !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> dai pero' la conoscevi no?


assolutamente no


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> assolutamente no


Chi t'acciappu casti... ti pigu a scollettatura!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Volete le distese di tulipani?..... Bisogna tenersi anche la cacca !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gia' ma avercela sotto il naso 24 ore al giorno... meglio i tulipani li compro di plastica


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi t'acciappu casti... *ti pigu* a scollettatura!


Ma candu? la chi deu seu prus allestu de unu cani fuendi in curva


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma candu? la chi deu seu prus allestu de unu cani fuendi in curva


 






















Mi sto piegando  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Comunque il Sardo e' favoloso... non capisco perche' le nuove generazioni non vogliano impararlo


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sto piegando
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perchè non è figo parlarlo...almeno così pensano molti ragazzi a Cagliari  

	
	
		
		
	


	




...è un po' come i peli sul petto...ma quando mai noi ci facevamo la ceretta


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè non è figo parlarlo...almeno così pensano molti ragazzi a Cagliari
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sara'... ma oggi nessuno si fa vivo?


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara'... ma oggi nessuno si fa vivo?


Credo sia una giornata lenta......  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non devi scusarti, ho solo e sempre detto quello che penso circa la differenza fra confronti dialettici e baruffe inutili in cui sò bene che alcuni riescono a trascinare altri in inutili ed interminabili querelles.
> In fondo è un fare attenzione proprio agli utenti chiedere e ritenere giusto che si torni ad un dialogo, ad una discussione che spesso, anche se accesa può dare spunto a interessantissimi scambi di vedute.
> Ho visto crescere questo forum e le persone che lo frequentano abitualmente sono fra le migliori che abbia letto in molti anni. Sembra retorico, ma siamo veramente una famiglia amicale virtuale e qui, oltre alle idee ed agli argomenti, entra anche il quotidiano, quello che ci fa riconoscere come persone che hanno interesse una per l'altra e che davvero possono dare un momento di conforto in circostanze difficili.
> Mi spiace fare questa parte che vorrei non mi competesse neppure, ma sarebbe così gradevole e gradito leggere argomenti e discussioni come fra persone che esprimono opinioni e vengono opinate in modo circostanziato ma con il rispetto delle reciproche convinzioni.
> ...


----------



## Fedifrago (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara'... ma oggi nessuno si fa vivo?


Chissà perchè...


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo sia una giornata lenta......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Potrebbe movimentarsi


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Chissà perchè...


magari perche' stai gufando


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> magari perche' stai gufando


Fai la brava, vai di là che ti ho dato una ricettina con del pomodoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Fai la brava, vai di là che ti ho dato una ricettina con del pomodoro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ho letta... quella del Golem e' piu' semplice


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho letta... quella del Golem e' piu' semplice


ahahahahahahahah...ancora con questo Golem  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Stai attenta a non pasticciare in cucina, che prima o poi succede l'irreparabile


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah...ancora con questo Golem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Senti ma Bruja posta la ricetta per ricavare il DNA di un pomodoro... ma non era meglio una ricetta per una pummarola ad hoc?


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho letta... quella del Golem e' piu' semplice


Stai sempre a protestare... quasi ti candido per il parlamento europeo, là fanno solo quello!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Stai sempre a protestare... quasi ti candido per il parlamento europeo, là fanno solo quello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mhhh non so Bruja... se non altro perche' hanno cattivo gusto... non riuscirei ad amalgamarmi col gruppo


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senti ma Bruja posta la ricetta per ricavare il DNA di un pomodoro... ma non era meglio una ricetta per una pummarola ad hoc?


In effetti anche io ero speranzoso...mi aspettavo qualche nuova ricettina da provare quanto prima  

	
	
		
		
	


	




..ed invece mi trovo davanti a pazzi pomodori mutanti


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti anche io ero speranzoso...mi aspettavo qualche nuova ricettina da provare quanto prima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gia'... e io ho fame


----------



## saraharket (15 Maggio 2007)

Non registrata ha detto:


> Come si dice..."chi ha più buon senso l'usi"  e Voi Due lo state finalmente dimostrando...ah, complimenti ad "Otella82" per gli interventi sempre pertinenti.
> Bruja, tu sei moderatore/trice?
> Ho un solo rimpianto: non conosco affatto il norvegese, per cui non riesco a tradurre i pensieri di saraharket (anche questo è un nome norvegese?).


Sara è il mio nome, Harket è il cognome del leader degli A-ha, il gruppo per cui stravedevo quando avevo 17 anni. Sono una scandinavista e ho trascorso buona parte della mia vita in Norvegia. Mi scuso per aver usato una lingua non comune, ma se il dialogo doveva essere fra sordi, che lo fosse davvero, senza possibilità di replica. Ho ribadito cmq gli stessi concetti, non ho detto molto di più. Non è nella mia natura espormi a certi tipi di esibizionismi, convinta che si possa e debba sempre imparare dagli altri perché ogni persona sul nostro cammino lascia una traccia (tra l'altro è una delle frasi di Goethe che mi descriveva e che Chen sostiene essere una citazione "trita e ritrita"... forse perché non ne ha colto il senso più profondo). D'accordo con Bruja che lo scopo di questo forum è un altro, mi presto, d'ora innanzi ad offrirvi un serio aiuto di carattere legale (la giurisprudenza viene dopo la Scandinavia) qualora se ne dovessero rinvenire i presupposti. Un saluto di cuore a tutti.


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> gia'... e io ho fame


...io sono a dieta


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...io sono a dieta


Io forzata perche' non c'e' una mazza da mangiare in mensa... ma mi ritengo fortunata visto che il mio metabolismo e' superfast


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

A me sembra che per un motivo o per un altro tutti facciate sfoggio di conoscenze inutili.

E la cosa divertente e' che lo facciate "per difesa"... tutti innocenti e un solo colpevole... suona strano no?


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io forzata perche' non c'e' una mazza da mangiare in mensa... ma mi ritengo fortunata visto che *il mio metabolismo e' superfast*


esattamente il mio contrario,allora


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2007)

*idem*



moltimodi ha detto:


> esattamente il mio contrario,allora


..è anche il mio caso


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> esattamente il mio contrario,allora


Ma e' anche vero che cammino parecchio... sembra una stronzata invece e' uno degli esercizi piu' efficenti ... alla lunga


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2007)

*giusto*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' anche vero che cammino parecchio... sembra una stronzata invece e' uno degli esercizi piu' efficenti ... alla lunga


Hai ragione ...io ehm ...


----------



## Nobody (15 Maggio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' anche vero che cammino parecchio... sembra una stronzata invece e' uno degli esercizi piu' efficenti ... alla lunga


ma pure io cammino spesso...oltretutto gioco a tennis e a calcetto! Però se non sto sempre attento...uff


----------



## Old Otella82 (15 Maggio 2007)

Non registrata ha detto:


> Come si dice..."chi ha più buon senso l'usi" e Voi Due lo state finalmente dimostrando...ah, complimenti ad "Otella82" per gli interventi sempre pertinenti.
> Bruja, tu sei moderatore/trice?
> Ho un solo rimpianto: non conosco affatto il norvegese, per cui non riesco a tradurre i pensieri di saraharket (anche questo è un nome norvegese?).


colgo una "sottile" ironia nei miei confronti.. chissà, si vede che ho raggiunto quota tre. 
Ma in fondo vedi, non credo di aver niente da rimproverarmi, non avevo intenzione di essere pertinente agli argomenti di Chensamurai, perchè non ritengo questo sia il luogo adatto a certe esibizioni. Ho tentato di lanciare un messaggio a modo mio, anzi, in più di un modo se devo essere sincera, e questo si può riscontrare con un po' di buona volontà, rileggendo fin dall'inizio di questa lunga storia forumense. 
La finisco anch'io qua, perchè non ne vale la pena, perchè il "gioco" mi ha stufata, e per riespetto degli altri utenti che hanno molte altre cose da dire, riportando l'argomento delle nostre discussioni su un piano più umano e più vero.
Saluti sparsi


----------



## Ananas (15 Maggio 2007)

Mancano Chen e Iris all'appello!!!
Mi sa che ci avevo visto giusto!!!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Ananas ha detto:


> Mancano Chen e Iris all'appello!!!
> Mi sa che ci avevo visto giusto!!!


 
e quindi? Guarda che dovrebbero essere proprio scemi per scrivere in anonimato proprio quando mancano... 

Comunque per me e' Miss Purple con il taglia carte


----------



## ananas (15 Maggio 2007)

Sei gelosa, se sei brava tocca pure a te!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

ananas ha detto:


> Sei gelosa, se sei brava tocca pure a te!








    Gelosa de che'?  

	
	
		
		
	


	


























Dai Anas ho fatto la battuta... mica c'e' bisogno di adirarsi... poi se ci pensi e' vero... la prima cosa che si controlla e' chi c'e' e chi non c'e'... sarebbe stupido tirare le somme su questa base..


----------



## ananas (15 Maggio 2007)

Chissà se la bella Iris supera la prova !
Vorrei essere una mosca!


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

*Anas*



ananas ha detto:


> Chissà se la bella Iris supera la prova !
> Vorrei essere una mosca!


 
non so le mosche hanno vita breve


----------



## Bruja (15 Maggio 2007)

*Letty*

Senti un po' tu e l'altro tuo compare isolano, ti pare che io andavo a pensare che avevate bisogno di una ricetta al pomodoro proprio da me?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja

p.s. Visto che sei una originale..... prova a mettere nella vaschetta del ghiaccio un misto di petali di fiori commestibili: rosa, viola, tagete, girasoli, garofani.... sono colorati e molto piacevoli nei drinks


----------



## Lettrice (15 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Senti un po' tu e l'altro tuo compare isolano, ti pare che io andavo a pensare che avevate bisogno di una ricetta al pomodoro proprio da me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bello.. ogni tanto se voglio fare la sborona ci metto una fogliolina di menta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... per chi mi va sulle balle una fogliolina di certi parenti miei


----------



## Roma (17 Maggio 2007)

*a dire la verità*



simo ha detto:


> ma perchè continui a sprecare le tue energie inutilmente?! Lui può tutto...Lui é Grande, Lui non insulta, ci illumina...Lui è Lui! Ah Oté dai lascia stare!
> P.S. che rimanga tra noi: sulla cultura ok...ma in quanto ad educazione in qualcuno non l'ho mai vista!!!
> P.P.S.: io credo che la cultura e l'ignoranza (intesa come modo di comportarsi con gli altri) siano due cose che, spesso, vanno insieme.
> 
> ...


sto samurai la sa proprio lunga ma è senza sentimenti mi pare e allora cosa serve la sua immensa cultura? intanto è solo servita a farci sentire tutti un po' ignoranti ma non a altro.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2007)

Roma ha detto:


> sto samurai la sa proprio lunga ma è senza sentimenti mi pare e allora cosa serve la sua immensa cultura? *intanto è solo servita a farci sentire tutti un po' ignoranti* ma non a altro.


ma dove ...


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2007)

*Roma*



Roma ha detto:


> sto samurai la sa proprio lunga ma è senza sentimenti mi pare e allora cosa serve la sua immensa cultura? intanto è solo servita a farci sentire tutti un po' ignoranti ma non a altro.


 
E chi stabilisce che una persona è ignorante in rapporto ad un'altra? Il fatto di conoscere delle nozioni in più in qualche settore?  
In questo senso tutti lo siamo in modo intrecciato... ma è l'onniscenza nozionistica a determinare una personalità, una intelligenza, una individualità vincente?
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (17 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E chi stabilisce che una persona è ignorante in rapporto ad un'altra? Il fatto di conoscere delle nozioni in più in qualche settore?
> In questo senso tutti lo siamo in modo intrecciato... ma è l'onniscenza nozionistica a determinare una personalità, una intelligenza, una individualità vincente?
> Bruja


scommetto infatti che chen non riuscirebbe a combinare navy blu e nero


----------



## Roma (17 Maggio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> E chi stabilisce che una persona è ignorante in rapporto ad un'altra? Il fatto di conoscere delle nozioni in più in qualche settore?
> In questo senso tutti lo siamo in modo intrecciato... ma è l'onniscenza nozionistica a determinare una personalità, una intelligenza, una individualità vincente?
> Bruja


dico soloi che per me il samurai bisogna metterlo fuori dal forum in qualche modo con un moderatore che lo blocchi e non scriva più. poi andrebbe attaccato da tutti insiemne quando si presenta perchè è anche uno sporco traditore e rovinafamiglie. ma sapete che uno con la sua parlantina ne prende in giro a decine e sfascia famiglie a go go?


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2007)

*Sbagliato!*



Roma ha detto:


> dico soloi che per me il samurai bisogna metterlo fuori dal forum in qualche modo con un moderatore che lo blocchi e non scriva più. poi andrebbe attaccato da tutti insiemne quando si presenta perchè è anche uno sporco traditore e rovinafamiglie. ma sapete che uno con la sua parlantina ne prende in giro a decine e sfascia famiglie a go go?


Lui cerca consenso ed ammirazione, anche se dice o crede non sia così.  Basta ignorarlo se posta dlle sciocchezze e rispondere normalmente se porta cose interessanti. 
Quello che fa poi della sua vita privata riguarda lui e quelli che gli danno credito!
Le provocaqzioni vanno fatte collassare su sè stesse, gli argomenti trattati......... non ci serve censura nè moderatore...............siamo adulti; dimostriamolo, proprio a persone come Chen.
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

Va bene.
Allora ditelo che aspettavano me.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Va bene.
> Allora ditelo che aspettavano me.


Ma magari...invece questi fake frantumano i santissimi anche quando vai ai giardinetti  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao Lupa, bentornata


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma magari...invece questi fake frantumano i santissimi anche quando vai ai giardinetti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io con te non ci parlo, abbiamo litigato, te lo sei scordato?


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io con te non ci parlo, abbiamo litigato, te lo sei scordato?


*fottiti *


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Maggio 2007)

*Roma= Amor ?*



Roma ha detto:


> dico soloi che per me il samurai bisogna metterlo fuori dal forum in qualche modo con un moderatore che lo blocchi e non scriva più. poi andrebbe attaccato da tutti insiemne quando si presenta perchè è anche uno sporco traditore e rovinafamiglie. ma sapete che uno con la sua parlantina ne prende in giro a decine e sfascia famiglie a go go?


 
L'attacco congiunto non serve, la miglior arma sarebbe non curarsene e non farsi prendere in giro dai suoi "lisciamenti"...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ognuno è libero, qui dentro di far quel che vuole, assumendosene poi in primis la responsabilità che cmque ha verso tutti gli altri frequentatori.


----------



## Bruja (17 Maggio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'attacco congiunto non serve, la miglior arma sarebbe non curarsene e non farsi prendere in giro dai suoi "lisciamenti"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ah.... l'eloquenza di quel ditino !!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *fottiti *


Tu non hai capito.

Te la ricordi quella famosa chiacchierata al tavolino di un caffè... quella di Heat? Che tu sei Al e io sono Bob?

Bene. Io c'ero:

http://www.tradimento.net/showthread.php?t=1586&page=13

Tu non ti sei presentato.


E io a queste cose ci faccio caso.


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tu non hai capito.
> 
> Te la ricordi quella famosa chiacchierata al tavolino di un caffè... quella di Heat? Che tu sei Al e io sono Bob?
> 
> ...


Eh no, non ti seguo...nella discussione che posti, di quel tavolino non c'è traccia. Al era Al, Bob li era in incognito.


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Eh no, non ti seguo...nella discussione che posti, di quel tavolino non c'è traccia. Al era Al, Bob li era in incognito.


Ah sì?

E secondo te, stavo parlando da sola?

_Sono strabiliata.

Veramente, ve lo dico sinceramente, non ho parole.

Sono certa di essermi persa un pezzo.
Devono esserci state delle discussioni da qualche parte che non ho letto e che spiegano questo tafferuglio da portinaie. Con rispetto per le portinaie.

Brevemente dico ancora due cose e poi mi sa che mi assento per un pò, perchè non mi piace quello che leggo, e di norma dove non mi piace non ci sto.

Strabilio al commento sui sardi.
Veramente, inebetisco.
Leggere una frase come la mia e trovarci qualcosa sotto che non sia una semplice battuta, mi conferma che devo essermi persa qualche pezzo qua e la, magari ho tirato involontariamente fuori un argomento su cui vi eravate già scontrati.
Identica cosa vale per il fottiti.
Io scrivo fottiti a Moltimodi e lui mi piglia seriamente.
Ci mandiamo a cagare continuamente, bonariamente e ridendo e lui improvvisamente si offende di un fottiti qualunque. Non so cosa pensare.

So cosa pensare invece della questione Wiki.
Ho citato quella perchè mi consentiva un banale copiaincolla.
Avessi avuto il Devoto-Oli sotto mano avrei riportato la loro definizione.
Cosa cambia?
Nulla. In italiano rimorso e rimpianto hanno significati diversi.

Capisco che in effetti gli italiani, parlando la stessa lingua (circa) possono essere considerati "branco".
Eh sì, in effetti, se la guardiamo così, il chiamare in causa il concetto di branco non fa una piega.

Diversamente, se non era riferito al ceppo linguistico italico, veramente non scorgo nessun pensiero logico che mi ci faccia arrivare da un'altro percorso.

La nota personale, visto che mi si cita espressamente sull'argomento quindi ritengo di aver diritto di replica (mi citano quasi più di Chen, wow!), è questa:
Io animale aggregante?
Può essere. Ma gregario.
Da quando son bambina.

Sparatemi!
Non ci posso fare niente; amo la gente, amo le persone che amo e, cosa non dipendente dalla mia volontà, loro si aggregano.

Credo che se un pò mi avete conosciuto in questi mesi, dovreste fare veramente uno sforzo a pensare a me come ad una persona che sta tra le file.

Mi fa proprio ridere chi si dice di cantare fuori dal coro. Ci tenete così tanto a sottolinearlo?
Per quanto ho vissuto fin'ora ho sempre cantato sola.
Se poi la gente mi s'avvicina e mi dice: mi faresti cantare con te? La risposta è sempre sì.
E non vuol dire che io ci resti. Magari mi alzo, li lascio cantare la mia canzone e me ne vado più in la a pensarne un'altra.

Ah sì? Voi state di qua? E io non ci sto! Vado di là! Perchè io sò io e voi nun siete un cazzo!
E tu? Cazzo ci fai qua?
A sì? Anche tu qua?

E vabbè, se prima ero da solo a ballare il lalligalli, adesso siamo in due a ballare illalligalli... ma non diciamolo a nessuno.

Potrebbero prenderci per un branco.


Vi saluto brava gente, oggi non è una gran giornata e qua sopra ne ho la conferma.
Non c'ho voglia di vedere le vetrine di quanto gli altri sono intelligenti e colti.

Oggi vado ai giardinetti.

La Lupa_


Comunque fa niente, non è un caso se io sono da una parte della barricata e tu dall'altra.
Quella giusta, ovviamente_._


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ah sì?
> 
> E secondo te, stavo parlando da sola?
> 
> ...


Si, quello è un monologo. Una persona che vale, e che si siede al tavolo per dialogare, sa chiedere anche scusa se si accorge che l'altro si incazza per una sua uscita. E' un atto di forza, non di debolezza. Basta spiegare che non era intenzione offendere. Perchè sa bene che il contesto in cui si usano le parole è tutto.
Come è atto di forza dimenticarsi dei malintesi. Io l'ho fatto, tu no.
E risparmiami le barricate


----------



## La Lupa (17 Maggio 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si, quello è un monologo. Una persona che vale, e che si siede al tavolo per dialogare, sa chiedere anche scusa se si accorge che l'altro si incazza per una sua uscita. E' un atto di forza, non di debolezza. *Basta spiegare che non era intenzione offendere*. Perchè sa bene che il contesto in cui si usano le parole è tutto.
> Come è atto di forza dimenticarsi dei malintesi. Io l'ho fatto, tu no.
> E risparmiami le barricate


Facile che non mi sono spiegata.
Non mi sei piaciuto durante quella discussione e non mi sei piaciuto dopo.

Ho dato una registrata all'opinione che avevo di te.

Mai pensato e mai detto di avere un bel carattere, del resto.
C'ho i miei parametri.

Passo e chiudo.



Ah no... ps: (ma entro ed esco subito dal loop) riguardo al tuo bold....

_



Identica cosa vale per il fottiti.
Io scrivo fottiti a Moltimodi e lui mi piglia seriamente.
Ci mandiamo a cagare continuamente, bonariamente e ridendo e lui improvvisamente si offende di un fottiti qualunque. Non so cosa pensare.

Clicca per espandere...

_Per esempio...


----------



## Nobody (17 Maggio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Facile che non mi sono spiegata.
> Non mi sei piaciuto durante quella discussione e non mi sei piaciuto dopo.
> 
> Ho dato una registrata all'opinione che avevo di te.
> ...


Apprezzo la sincerità, sempre. E devo dire che dopo quella discussione, una registrata su di te l'ho data pure io. Pure tu non mi sei piaciuta troppo, e i parametri li abbiamo tutti, mica sei unica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questo però non vuol dire che me le lego al dito...ti vedo semplicemente un po' diversa da come ti vedevo prima. 
Però...se mi riposti quella frase, allora fai finta di non capire. Avrai pure un brutto carattere, ma di sicuro scema non sei


----------

